# RideLondon-Surrey 100 (2018) Anyone?



## Markymark (8 Feb 2017)

Sigh


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2017)

I got the "commiserations" magazine this year. Never mind, I've done the last two, and TBF, the riding standards were so shockingly bad, I felt grateful to have completed them without serious incident. I've got an option to ride with my club under their club entry, but I think I'll probably give it a miss, not least because I've practically never actually ridden with them, unless they happen to have incidentally on one of my routes at the same time, the 12 percent shop discount is really the reason I'm with them. I'm riding the velo Birmingham this year, that should be good for a giggle "brummy banter and free gels" yayyyyyyy.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2017)

Yeah, why not? I enjoyed it last year but did not get in this year. I know you were taking the piss, but I really enjoyed it last year.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2017)

As with all the previous years, I will not be entering. I'm nothing if not consistent.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> the riding standards were so shockingly bad, I felt grateful to have completed them without serious incident


I've been told that they've reduced the number of riders on the 100 slightly in 2017 (from 27000 to 25000 - I've not checked either number), which I suspect is partly to improve safety and ease pressure at bottlenecks or if there's an incident, so I'm wondering whether there will be more changes or whether numbers will be reduced again in 2018. Like I wonder if, at some point, completing the 46 without incident will get people priority in later 100 ballots.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> I've been told that they've reduced the number of riders on the 100 slightly in 2017 (from 27000 to 25000 - I've not checked either number), which I suspect is partly to improve safety and ease pressure at bottlenecks or if there's an incident, so I'm wondering whether there will be more changes or whether numbers will be reduced again in 2018. Like I wonder if, at some point, completing the 46 without incident will get people priority in later 100 ballots.


They've also tried to increase the number of women this year.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They've also tried to increase the number of women this year.


By weighting the ballot or by practical steps?


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> By weighting the ballot or by practical steps?


Weighting the ballot.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Weighting the ballot.


How do you know that?

It seems quite likely but the ballot weighting process isn't public and tends to be the subject of much speculation.


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They've also tried to increase the number of women this year.


Good


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> As with all the previous years, I will not be entering. I'm nothing if not consistent.


I'll be entering, yet somehow I think you still have a better chance of getting a place than I do.


----------



## User33236 (9 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They've also tried to increase the number of women this year.


Mrs SG has an 80% success rate at getting a ballot place whereas I would have a nice pile of 'Commiserations' mags, if they hadn't gone straight in the bin. 

Won't be entering the ballot afain in the foreseeable future, nor for that matter will Mrs SG.


----------



## User482 (9 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> As with all the previous years, I will not be entering. I'm nothing if not consistent.



As with all the previous years, I will be entering. I'm nothing if not consistent.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> It seems quite likely but the ballot weighting process isn't public and tends to be the subject of much speculation.


This is the only instance of ballot weighting that's ever been employed. What they've done is allocate a certain amount of places to women first, then opened what's left to the normal totally random process.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Feb 2017)

I'm in again. I rode for Scope in 2015 on my ballot place.









They just got in contact again. They only want 300 quid ( as opposed to 680 quid for the most expensive one ) That's easy meat, I raised much more than that without _having _to last time. I'll just have to get a suit of armour for the ride.


----------



## Paulus (14 Feb 2017)

5th rejection out of 5 entries. I suppose the usual celeb types will get a shoe in.


----------



## mjr (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm in again.





Paulus said:


> 5th rejection out of 5 entries.



Can you lend me your time travel machine so I can find out which other CCers are doing it *next year*, please?


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Can you lend me your time travel machine so I can find out which other CCers are doing it *next year*, please?









There you are, fill it up before you bring it back. It takes plutonium.


----------



## Paulus (16 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Can you lend me your time travel machine so I can find out which other CCers are doing it *next year*, please?



It first was run in 2013, then 14, 15, 16, and this rejection for 2017 makes number 5.


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2017)

Paulus said:


> It first was run in 2013, then 14, 15, 16, and this rejection for 2017 makes number 5.


Which is relevant to this thread about 2018 how? Maybe it's obvious to you but it wasn't to me from your post. :shrug:


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2017)

@Paulus seemingly posted in the wrong thread by mistake 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridelondon-surrey-100-2017-anyone.204814/


----------



## Joffey (16 Feb 2017)

If you want to do it still speak to the Spinal Injuries Association - for the last 2 years they have charity places available with no minimum fundraising commitment. 

TBH though unless you are starting in the first few waves (by putting a fast time down) I wouldn't do it. I've done it the last few years and been stuck each year for hours behind crashes and medical emergencies. It's not the best organised due to the numbers on the road and there are plenty of idiots who think they are doing the Tour that would like to wipe you out on descents.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Feb 2017)

Joffey said:


> If you want to do it still speak to the Spinal Injuries Association - for the last 2 years they have charity places available with no minimum fundraising commitment.
> 
> TBH though unless you are starting in the first few waves (by putting a fast time down) I wouldn't do it. I've done it the last few years and been stuck each year for hours behind crashes and medical emergencies. It's not the best organised due to the numbers on the road and there are plenty of idiots who think they are doing the Tour that would like to wipe you out on descents.


It doesn't matter what time you put down, you'll end up in a random wave. I've actually done it in a quick time and had a 'meh' start wave, and been held up ridiculously, got a bad time, and been away in an early wave, it's random, they don't give much consideration to whether you're quick or slow, there's no point. On average, given the nature of the event, the waves become self regulating.


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> On average, given the nature of the event, the waves become self regulating.


That's rather a polite way of describing some of the language directed at "F-ing C choppers" on last year's ride! 

I think many of the 100 riders now share the route with the 46 riders from Thames Ditton home at about mile 85 of the 100 and mile 31 of the 46. So if you set off on the 100 at 6am at 19mph, you'll reach the junction about half ten, with 9am-start riders of the 46 ahead of you only if they've averaged over 20.5mph... which sounds reasonable, but the devil's in the detail and adjusting the start times and speeds gives very different results. I think if you got a late 8.45am start for the 100 and blazed a 24mph average, you'd catch a load of 12mph 46ers in the final few miles of the course, which could be tricky if you're already tired from the effort.

So, to summarise: you'll probably have to deal with other riders doing different speeds near the start _and_ near the end, plus by any feed stop to an extent. Riding in traffic is part of cycling, even when it's all bicycles.


----------



## steverob (27 Jul 2017)

Thought this was more relevant to the 2018 RL thread, even though it would probably get seen by more people if I put it in the 2017 thread, but hey. 

Has anyone entered RideLondon via an 'Amstel Ride Together' application this year, or via whatever the Team Entry thing was called in previous years?

I'm trying to get a group of us from my work organised to ride it next year as a team; we'll be raising money for our chosen charity as well but don't want to be beholden to any minimum fundraising target (which for four people would be in the vicinity of £2500!), so I thought this might be the best way of doing it without having to get incredibly lucky in the ballot. However as these entries are done on a first come first served basis, I was interested to see if anyone has any experience of how quickly it fills up - are they on sale for just a matter of hours, or are there still places available weeks after launch?

I just want to work out how on-the-ball we need to be when it launches. I know it didn't happen until March/April time this year, well after the regular ballot results were announced, so it's just the fear that if we missed out trying to get in this way, then we'd be pretty much out of other options as well.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I've been told that they've reduced the number of riders on the 100 slightly in 2017 (from 27000 to 25000 - I've not checked either number), ........



I'm not sure this is correct as the Programme & Final Instructions for 2017 state:

"Due to the complexity of more than 30,000 riders departing Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park in a four hour period......"


----------



## steverob (28 Jul 2017)

That 30,000 probably includes about 5,000 doing the 46 route though...


----------



## PaulSB (28 Jul 2017)

Ah yes, I didn't think of that possibility.


----------



## Rustybucket (28 Jul 2017)

I've deferred my place from this year, as couldn't train properly because of a bad back and hamstring. I'm now also suffering from a nasty infection and on antibiotics. So it's a good job I already pulled out as feeling like death at the moment! Haven't been on the bike for over 2 weeks and probably won't be back for at least another 2!


----------



## srw (28 Jul 2017)

For the first time I think neither of us will enter the ballot for next year.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2017)

After an amazing weekend in the big city and very good ride we've all decided to enter again. 

We also hatched a plan for how we might get together a club entry or a local charity entry.

I've no idea how the charity entry works but we hope the local charity our club supports can get a place. The club would then ballot the membership for the places and hold fund raising events on the back of this.

As I said no idea how it works but as club sec in the bar last night I got delegated the task of contacting PRL about this.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Jul 2017)

Probably going to enter the 46 as my wife likes the idea of the sights without the hills (apart from Wimbledon).

I will enter the 2018 York 100 instead as it is only an hour instead of five south of Middlesbrough.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jul 2017)

PaulSB said:


> After an amazing weekend in the big city and very good ride we've all decided to enter again.
> 
> We also hatched a plan for how we might get together a club entry or a local charity entry.
> 
> ...


If your charity is registered correctly, they simply apply for a number of places from RideLondon. They get charged upwards of 300 quid per place, but, if anyone turns their ballot place over to them, they get that place's money back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jul 2017)

I got round in 5 hours 30 this year, given two punctures, and a stop at Box Hill was included, that was about as quick as I'd like to do it, any quicker, and it would be too much of an effort. It's still enjoyable at the pace I did it at this year.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

No interest in doing it again, it was fun, but it wasnt all that. I thought the support would be like the London Marathon or an Ironman event.

Surprised they make you go all the way to the QEOP but start from a dreary industrial area, with no fanfare. The first 40 miles are boring, nicer once you're in the sticks.

Definitely worth doing once though


----------



## HorTs (31 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I thought the support would be like the London Marathon or an Ironman event



How do they differ?


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

HorTs said:


> How do they differ?



Ride 100 is just less intense and less popular I guess. You have the various charity supporters dotted around, and in the first few hours there's one or two families here and there out by the roadside. Bear in mind that it's a long old route, not a lot is residential.

The London Marathon and IronmanUK are just overwhelming, not to criticise Ride London, but it's just a different league.

Particularly funny was when I saw the huge crowds in Westminster...then realised they were just tourists inconvenienced by the whole thing! Lol.


----------



## rliu (31 Jul 2017)

I think we should keep up the enthusiasm as cyclists or else the event will die a slow death.

I've never got a slot in the 100 but just from watching the pro race and going to the Saturday free cycle the crowds were noticeably down on previous years.


----------



## PaulSB (31 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Ride 100 is just less intense and less popular I guess. You have the various charity supporters dotted around, and in the first few hours there's one or two families here and there out by the roadside. Bear in mind that it's a long old route, not a lot is residential.
> 
> The London Marathon and IronmanUK are just overwhelming, not to criticise Ride London, but it's just a different league.
> 
> Particularly funny was when I saw the huge crowds in Westminster...then realised they were just tourists inconvenienced by the whole thing! Lol.



We thought the charity group support an excellent idea. Overall I was disappointed with the crowds as I had the impression they would be greater. I was struck by how deserted long stretches were and also wondered how much longer residents in Surrey will tolerate having their roads, villages and towns effectively shut down for a day. There doesn't seem to be much payback for them?

One of our riders has run the London Marathon three times and the Great North five. She commented it was nice not to have the constant noise, intensity and attention which comes with those events. 

The lack of crowds didn't spoil our day.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2017)

Crowd wise was definitely down from the two past previous years I've done it. Wonder if the weather had anything to do with it, past times it's been sunny and warm guaranteed all day (obviously didn't do Bertha) whereas this year there was potential rain for the day. 

Dunno but it was deffo quieter.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (1 Aug 2017)

The ballot opens on Aug 7th I'll be out of the country for work with limited to no internet, anyone any idea how quickly they fill up the 80,000 available ballot entries before it closes? I'll be back on the 11th, surely it can't be that quick.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Aug 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Crowd wise was definitely down from the two past previous years I've done it. Wonder if the weather had anything to do with it, past times it's been sunny and warm guaranteed all day (obviously didn't do Bertha) whereas this year there was potential rain for the day.
> 
> Dunno but it was deffo quieter.


There were a few hundred more this year, the wave organisation was better though. Later waves suffered badly with idiots on Leith Hill walking all over the road and not staying left.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Aug 2017)

rliu said:


> I think we should keep up the enthusiasm as cyclists or else the event will die a slow death.
> 
> I've never got a slot in the 100 but just from watching the pro race and going to the Saturday free cycle the crowds were noticeably down on previous years.


The glow from the 2012 Olympics has gone, no one really cares anymore. It's the same effect with road cycling in general really. It's regressing back to where it used to be, pre-2012. .


----------



## lazybloke (1 Aug 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Overall I was disappointed with the crowds as I had the impression they would be greater. I was struck by how deserted long stretches were and also wondered how much longer residents in Surrey will tolerate having their roads, villages and towns effectively shut down for a day. There doesn't seem to be much payback for them?


I think it's a minority that complain, although my step-mother-in-law is astonishingly vocal about it (despite having moved away from the route this year). I wish these people would shut up! It's only 12 hours of disruption.



Racing roadkill said:


> There were a few hundred more this year, the wave organisation was better though. Later waves suffered badly with idiots on Leith Hill walking all over the road and not staying left.


Yes I found that annoying with every hill last year. Leith Hill was particularly annoying because they closed the road to let the congestion ease. Hundreds of us were stuck near the bottom for half an hour.


I've seen plenty of comments about over-crowding, poor cycle skills, lack of support from the locals, and also the daylight robbery of paying to cycle on public roads. But as a spectator on Sunday, I was incredibly jealous of all the riders and wished I was riding again. There is _something_ wonderful about participating in such a big event, a sense of occasion, the encouragement from (however many) bystanders, the car-free roads. I'm definitely applying again for 2018. Hopefully I'll get a place by the ballot this time.


----------



## steverob (1 Aug 2017)

oldgreyandslow said:


> The ballot opens on Aug 7th I'll be out of the country for work with limited to no internet, anyone any idea how quickly they fill up the 80,000 available ballot entries before it closes? I'll be back on the 11th, surely it can't be that quick.


Last two years they were advertising on Twitter that the ballot was still open for entries in January, so I can't see it filling up in a week this time round.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Aug 2017)

I'll be entering the ballot! Is there a rule against transferring entry, say a friend has to pull out for whatever reason...


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'll be entering the ballot! Is there a rule against transferring entry, say a friend has to pull out for whatever reason...


Yes.

And you have to show photo-ID to pick up your numbers.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> Yes.
> 
> And you have to show photo-ID to pick up your numbers.



Has anyone here ever started with someone else's number?


----------



## vickster (1 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Has anyone here ever started with someone else's number?


No, because it's not allowed


----------



## SWSteve (1 Aug 2017)

vickster said:


> No, because it's not allowed



Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Beebo (2 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Has anyone here ever started with someone else's number?


Yes, my brother in law had to pull out this year due to a new baby.
He found a friend to ride in his place.
You only need photo is to collect the entry numbers, once that is done anyone can ride although as Vickster says it is technically against the rules.

The logistics of picking up the entry number is the tricky bit if you live outside London


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2017)

Surrey gets some grants out of it, doesn't it? That's where I felt Velo Birmingham missed a trick, donating to one existing charity instead of making grants to several local ones.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> Yes.
> 
> And you have to show photo-ID to pick up your numbers.



This year a friend, really not me, left her ID in Lancashire. We discovered this 100 miles into the 250 mile drive to ExCel. On arrival at ExCel she simply joined the queue, apologised and showed her bank card. No problem.

Clearly if everyone did this it creates huge difficulty but PRL will understand out of 25,000 people at least one is going to forget!

Regarding using someone else's number anyone considering this needs to think very hard about the implications. In the event of an accident potentially:

Your identity is wrong
If you have a medical condition it could be missed
Medications could be missed
The wrong person contacted in the event of an accident
The correct person not informed

As I recall all the above is supplied on the application form and also completed on the rider number. If the information conflicts on the day there is the potential for real problems.

I understand if it's simply substituting one person for another and only the name is wrong the problem is lessened. However do any of us want to arrive in A&E in a serious condition and the wrong name?


----------



## SWSteve (2 Aug 2017)

PaulSB said:


> Regarding using someone else's number anyone considering this needs to think very hard about the implications. In the event of an accident potentially:
> 
> Your identity is wrong
> If you have a medical condition it could be missed
> ...



I've found this point confusing for almost every event I have ever completed, despite completing info online, you have to fill in the back of your number...wouldn't any healthcare professional check your bib as opposed to accessing a database?


----------



## steverob (2 Aug 2017)

PaulSB said:


> This year a friend, really not me, left her ID in Lancashire. We discovered this 100 miles into the 250 mile drive to ExCel. On arrival at ExCel she simply joined the queue, apologised and showed her bank card. No problem. Clearly if everyone did this it creates huge difficulty but PRL will understand out of 25,000 people at least one is going to forget!



When I registered in 2015, they never actually asked for my ID. For some reason, there was no queue for the range of rider numbers that I was in (while there were anywhere between 3 and 10 people waiting at all the other desks) and so I got seen straight away by two staff who were glad to have something to do at last. I showed them my documents and clearly had my (closed) passport in my hand ready, but they both rushed off in different directions to get together my pieces of kit and when they came back, I can only assume that they both thought the other one had already looked at my passport. So I left without actually needing to use it.


----------



## Venod (2 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Has anyone here ever started with someone else's number?




A member of our club did, he was aware of the accident scenario but decided to ride anyway, right or wrong you decide, personally you would have to pay me to ride such an event.


----------



## rliu (2 Aug 2017)

Does it really matter if someone else takes a friend's place? Cycling is meant to be about freedom after all. The event is no more likely to see an accident or injury than a typical day on British roads.

This adherence with IDs is the same mentality behind the Mail reading types who call for all cyclists to pass a test and have a license plate.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Aug 2017)

rliu said:


> Does it really matter if someone else takes a friend's place? Cycling is meant to be about freedom after all. The event is no more likely to see an accident or injury than a typical day on British roads.
> 
> This adherence with IDs is the same mentality behind the Mail reading types who call for all cyclists to pass a test and have a license plate.


That's horseshit.

Read the posts above.


----------



## rliu (2 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> That's horseshit.
> 
> Read the posts above.



I have read them, hence my initial response.

If you want to give reasons for why you don't agree then give them yourself, rather than trying to appeal to some kind of crowd mentality assembled from previous posts.


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Aug 2017)

rliu said:


> I have read them, hence my initial response.
> 
> If you want to give reasons for why you don't agree then give them yourself, rather than trying to appeal to some kind of crowd mentality assembled from previous posts.


Ok, so your post is now moronic. You've ignored all the reasons stated above, you haven't posited why those reasons should be ignored, you've just ignored them completely.


----------



## rliu (2 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Ok, so your post is now moronic. You've ignored all the reasons stated above, you haven't posited why those reasons should be ignored, you've just ignored them completely.



I have given the main reason - there is no more likelihood of accident and injury than the average day, with cyclists mixing with motor vehicles. Who did you leave your emergency contact or next of kin details with today when you stepped out for your commute to work?

The rules only exist to satisfy the event's insurers. Nothing more nothing less. I feel no compulsion to see the rules as the god given laws of nature.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've found this point confusing for almost every event I have ever completed, despite completing info online, you have to fill in the back of your number...wouldn't any healthcare professional check your bib as opposed to accessing a database?



I agree entirely and very much hope my rider bib number and the medical details I carry everywhere would take priority with the first responders. 

I should add I'm epileptic, have two stents and as such am on various medications!! With a medical history I'm probably more sensitive to this issue than most. 

Where I think reliance on the bib can go wrong is two fold. My number gets detached from my shirt or my shirt is removed from me** Secondly once in A&E I'd expect the medical staff to be using the NHS database and not a rider bib number. 

** I've a friend who had to persuade ambulance staff not to cut off her shirt telling them "have you any idea how much this cost me?"


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2017)

rliu said:


> I have given the main reason - there is no more likelihood of accident and injury than the average day, with cyclists mixing with motor vehicles. Who did you leave your emergency contact or next of kin details with today when you stepped out for your commute to work?


They're on my phone lock screen and a card in my wallet.

IIRC Ride London is about twice as risky as average cycling by some ways of calculating it... which is still pretty safe, of course.


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Nor do I regard the photo id procedures as intrusive 1984-like control. It's about OK as it is.


I'm not sure. It seems a bit crap that some people apply for a provisional driving licence just to do a bike ride.


----------



## Steelchap (3 Aug 2017)

After failing to get a place in every ballot, i got a charity place this year. Loved it. I think it would be very easy to sneak onto the ride. I know friends have done sections unofficially. thinking this is the way to do it with this years card numbers but temove chips so i don't mess up anyone else's times.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm not sure. It seems a bit crap that some people apply for a provisional driving licence just to do a bike ride.



It would be easier just to get a passport.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm not sure. It seems a bit crap that some people apply for a provisional driving licence just to do a bike ride.


so just catching up (and off topic) the only Government issued photo ID in the UK are the drivers licence and the passport? 

(and thus, 15 years ago, just the passport?)



Steelchap said:


> very easy to sneak onto the ride



I think so. I rode about 300 metres of the course this year, and got cheered on by a marshal.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

Markymark said:


> Sigh


Attention seeker....


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Attention seeker....


OMG. I just thought "that's the automatic response to anything @Markymark posts. Then I checked the post you are quoting.

Laughed hard, even though I had dipped into this thread before.

Much love for foodie and mark(y).


----------



## toffee (7 Aug 2017)

2 more entered


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> No interest in doing it again, it was fun, but it wasnt all that. I thought the support would be like the London Marathon or an Ironman event.
> 
> Definitely worth doing once though


If it's cheering crowds, adulation and support you want all the way along your ride then the London WNBR is the one.
Also, no registration, no helmet rules, no entry fee.
Plenty don't do it because the competition can be pretty stiff....


----------



## StuAff (7 Aug 2017)

In the ballot. I'll be getting the Commiserations mag again I imagine.....


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I see they've ratcheted up the information harvesting a notch.


Oooh, what do they want now?



Fab Foodie said:


> ...your ride...WNBR...helmet...entry...do it...stiff....


innuendo overload!


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Oooh, what do they want now?
> 
> 
> innuendo overload!


I try to get them out as often as possible....


----------



## Stevec047 (7 Aug 2017)

Well I have applied so will have to wait and see.


----------



## steverob (7 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm pretty sure there was an increase on last year, but not 100% sure what was new and what wasn't.
> 
> They were asking for Facebook a/cs, Strava a/cs, how many hours spent exercising per week, what his your level of expertise at group riding (self-declared, so meaningless). Some of this may have been there before.



Because I logged in using my e-mail and password from last year's entry, most of the questions had already been completed for me, so I could easily see what was new and what had changed since last year's form. The ones about Facebook account (not sure why apart from for marketing purposes), Strava account (ostensibly for assigning a more accurate start wave) and group riding experience were definitely new questions, but exercise per week was there last time - has been asked in the past in conjunction with the "are you a member of any fitness clubs?" question. Also new was asking for your occupation and whether you used Continental (ride sponsor) tyres or not.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> They were asking for Facebook a/cs, Strava a/cs, how many hours spent exercising per week, what his your level of expertise at group riding (self-declared, so meaningless). Some of this may have been there before.


Just usernames, or permissions to be an app? I think the hours exercising was, as were some questions about club and sportive riding, but not specifically claimed group riding expertise. To be frank, it looked from my viewpoints like the nobbers/choppers/weavers were more evenly distributed in 2017 than 2016, which may well mean they contributed to fewer crashes but caused more complaints!


----------



## steverob (7 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Just usernames, or permissions to be an app?


For Strava it was just your athlete number, didn't ask for permission to the app or anything. Facebook probably the same, but I can't comment for sure as I'm one of the 7 people in the UK that has never signed up for it.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Aug 2017)

Just applied. Have been rejected 2 or 3 times previously but did the 100 on a charity ticket last year and would love to do it again without having to approach friends and family with a collection plate.

Slightly embarrassed by the section where I had to state my previous finishing time - I exceeded the maximum...


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anticipating the commiserations magazine, I've had an idea that I might enter for the 46 - is that oversubscribed too? Does it start later than the 100?


Yes, it starts later - https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/46/timetable/ says the starts were 0900-0945 in 2017.

The 3000 places were oversubscribed in 2016, as were the 5000 places for 2017 were, but I'm not sure we know by how many. I don't think the ballot filled up either time (BICBW), which would mean there's an average chance better than 1 in 5.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2017)

Just put my application in. Can't wait for my commiserations magazine in February


----------



## Ian193 (7 Aug 2017)

I've entered the ballot now need to get fit enough to do it justice


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Aug 2017)

Just entered ... fingers crossed !


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2017)

OK. I've registered for the first time seeing as a few mates have also registered, one who deffered his place from this year. . I'm gonna have to buy one of those silly plastic hats if I get in.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> OK. I've registered for the first time seeing as a few mates have also registered, one who deffered his place from this year. . I'm gonna have to buy one of those silly plastic hats if I get in.



You can borrow one from a mate


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You can borrow one from a mate




Yuk


----------



## Freds Dad (11 Aug 2017)

Ballot entered. 

I await my 3rd rejection magazine.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Funnily enough I found the first helmet I ever bought at the back of my garage recently. Circa 1988.
> 
> Now that *is* yuk


It's probably enhanced by years of congealed dust, cobwebs and exhaust particulates.


----------



## Jason (11 Aug 2017)

I await my 4th rejection. Having nor an English name or female is a bummer


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> I await my 4th rejection. Having nor an English name or female is a bummer


I somewhat doubt having a non-English-looking name is a factor. Avi Mahandru rode fast in 2017, although he had very bad luck with punctures.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I find this in the FAQ a bit puzzling.
> 
> _The entry fee for the 2018 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 has increased to £69.00 (including VAT). The entry fee has been held at the same price as 2017._
> 
> So ... which is it? Has it been increased or held at the same price? Or was it increased in 2017 and has since been held at the same price?


I thought someone might have mentioned it in the 2017 thread, so did a search for £69. They did, and that someone was me!



jefmcg said:


> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/about/faqs/
> 
> £69


----------



## Jason (11 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> I somewhat doubt having a non-English-looking name is a factor. Avi Mahandru rode fast in 2017, although he had very bad luck with punctures.



I'm not sure what the problem is then, as my neighbour has managed to get the free slot on 2 out of 4 occasions


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is then, as my neighbour has managed to get the free slot on 2 out of 4 occasions


80,000 people apply for about 25,000 places (it's varied over the years). We could pretty much predict 2 successes out of the 8 attempts between you two as the most likely result if it was a pure random draw, so why do you think there's a problem?

I think the draw is known to be weighted in some unknown ways (especially in trying to overcome the disproportionately male entries), but we don't know exactly how much. I suspect it's actually pretty slight.


----------



## Jason (11 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> 80,000 people apply for about 25,000 places (it's varied over the years). We could pretty much predict 2 successes out of the 8 attempts between you two as the most likely result if it was a pure random draw, so why do you think there's a problem?
> 
> I think the draw is known to be weighted in some unknown ways (especially in trying to overcome the disproportionately male entries), but we don't know exactly how much. I suspect it's actually pretty slight.



just plain unlucky then i guess


----------



## Freds Dad (11 Aug 2017)

To give people a better chance of being successful why don't they block people from applying if they have rode the year before?


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> To give people a better chance of being successful why don't they block people from applying if they have rode the year before?


I don't know - why does any lottery not refuse to let winners keep playing? 

There may be a better chance of winning, more of the prizes may be something entrants really want and a bigger chunk of profits may go to good causes, but this is still basically a sort of lottery.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2017)

Not all the places are allocated by the open lottery. They sell charity places, guarantee places if you have to withdraw, have some saved for clubs and give some to celebrities and other VIPs. I suspect that might account for a good third or more of the available slota.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> I suspect that might account for a good third or more of the available slota.


What makes you suspect that? I know there are a heck of a lot of charity jerseys, but equally there's a heck of a lot of persuasion of place-winners to ride for charities and some charity-bought places going unfilled. Has the mix ever been published?

They should give fewer places and definitely less TV time to the slebs IMO. I'm sure there were enough interesting stories to fill the one-hour show for the sportives (at 11am, when some riders hadn't even been going 2 hours yet!) but it felt like we got more stuff about the current and ex-pros from various sports than the usual riders.


----------



## albal (12 Aug 2017)

I,ll enter as usual and fail as usual, tho I,ll be at Dr.Bike as usual a veloteer. Love it, plus I,m guaranteed entry.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Aug 2017)

Markymark said:


> Sigh



View: https://youtu.be/n9T06UfP1S0


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Aug 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> Ballot entered.
> 
> I await my 3rd rejection magazine.


I completely misread that


----------



## Rupie (30 Aug 2017)

This years London Etape and next years Wales Velothon are posting out entries. Will London ever do this ? Those of us not SE based find it a massive issue and cost having to come and waste a day getting to ExHell for a 10 minute task. Also if they stopped giving the same clubs complementary entry year after year then surely it would be safer. I know people who ride every year and within some clubs it has become a big time trial.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Oct 2017)

So...I’ve been rejected from London Marathon, so am hoping I can get my teeth into this instead. 

Out of interest, those who have entered the ballot, do you have a number on the realbuzz site when viewing the entry? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Oct 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So...I’ve been rejected from London Marathon, so am hoping I can get my teeth into this instead.
> 
> Out of interest, those who have entered the ballot, do you have a number on the realbuzz site when viewing the entry?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Sorry, don't use Realbuzz so cannot help. At this stage it's just fingers crossed that I get a place. Best of luck with the ballot.


----------



## Buck (24 Oct 2017)

Well I've entered the ballot but in the meantime, I have decided to ride this for charity - I have signed up to ride for Crohn's and Colitis UK - a charity that means something to me and my family.

I now need to start researching travel and hotels - haven't got a clue where's best to stay / commuting from train station to hotel etc.


----------



## rugby bloke (24 Oct 2017)

Buck said:


> Well I've entered the ballot but in the meantime, I have decided to ride this for charity - I have signed up to ride for Crohn's and Colitis UK - a charity that means something to me and my family.
> 
> I now need to start researching travel and hotels - haven't got a clue where's best to stay / commuting from train station to hotel etc.


I normally stay at the Holiday Inn Express on Old Street. From there it is an easy 30 min ride to the start, along a sign posted route and about 20 mins from the finish if you are going back afterwards. If you are bringing your car there is an NCP car park under Finsbury Square, about 10 mins walk away.

Having said that, I know lots of others have their favorite hotels, if you look in the threads from previous years there is normally plenty of chat about places to stay.


----------



## sleaver (24 Oct 2017)

Rupie said:


> Also if they stopped giving the same clubs complementary entry year after year then surely it would be safer.


Hmm, so club riders who most likely ride in a group week in week out are less safe than riders who don't know how to ride in a group and who end up all over the road rather than following the basic "stay to the left" rule?


----------



## groundy74 (24 Oct 2017)

Buck said:


> Well I've entered the ballot but in the meantime, I have decided to ride this for charity - I have signed up to ride for Crohn's and Colitis UK - a charity that means something to me and my family.
> 
> I now need to start researching travel and hotels - haven't got a clue where's best to stay / commuting from train station to hotel etc.



This will be my first time riding and was going to enter the ballot when I saw the chance to ride for the Charlies Chance Foundation which is a new charity which helps kids with cancer were they cant receive the treatment they need with the NHS.

Just booked Premier Inn London City old street, decent price and looks like a short ride to start and finish.


----------



## mjr (24 Oct 2017)

sleaver said:


> Hmm, so club riders who most likely ride in a group week in week out are less safe than riders who don't know how to ride in a group and who end up all over the road rather than following the basic "stay to the left" rule?


I suspect the thinking is that if it's someone's third time then they're more likely to start racing to beat their previous best time, rather than enjoying the ride like a first-timer, plus club riders may be more likely to try to form a club chaingang through central London before riders have naturally sorted themselves out by speed a bit more.

Also, from what I've seen at my various spectating points the last two years, club jerseys are definitely no guarantee of generally keeping left and overtaking on the right - although the worst language I've heard has come from a club rider attempting to overtake on the left as a rider with a problem tried to pull over.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Dec 2017)

I was surprised to receive an email asking me to “inspire a friend” to enter the ballot. This is my sixth ballot entry** and I don’t recall receiving an email like this before. I’m wondering if ballot entries are down on previous years?

** Got in this year at the fifth attempt. I had such a good time I’ll buy a charity place if I don’t I’m not successful in the ballot.


----------



## Buck (19 Dec 2017)

I’ve not had one of those emails (yet) but I am in as I’m riding /fundraising for a charity close to my heart: -

www.crohnsandcolitis.org.uk


----------



## steverob (20 Dec 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I was surprised to receive an email asking me to “inspire a friend” to enter the ballot. This is my sixth ballot entry** and I don’t recall receiving an email like this before. I’m wondering if ballot entries are down on previous years?



Can't remember where I heard it, but I recall someone saying that 2017 was the first time they didn't come close to filling all the ballot entry spaces (I think there's meant to be 80,000?). In previous years they had either filled all the entry places or at least come pretty close, but last year it seems there wasn't quite as much demand as usual.

Of course, that's all anecdotal and could well be a load of rubbish, but I do remember that in January last year RideLondon were constantly plugging away with reminders about the ballot on social media in the weeks/days/hours before the entries were set to close, way more than I can ever recall them doing in years before.


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> So, they're not filling all the places and yet they've still seen fit to reject me every single year? The rotters. I knew it was personal.


They fill the ride. Presumably they keep letting you in the ballot?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> So, they're not filling all the places and yet they've still seen fit to reject me every single year? The rotters. I knew it was personal.



They don't allow dogs on the ride


----------



## PaulSB (5 Jan 2018)

Received another email yesterday encouraging me to enter the ballot as entries close today - that’s three now. From a purely selfish perspective I’m hoping interest is down and my chances, and my friends, therefore increase as we all badly want to repeat the fantastic 2017 experience.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Jan 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Received another email yesterday encouraging me to enter the ballot as entries close today - that’s three now. From a purely selfish perspective I’m hoping interest is down and my chances, and my friends, therefore increase as we all badly want to repeat the fantastic 2017 experience.


Dear organisers, Stop spamming me, I've already applied!

Almost as annoying as BT (and similar) failing to use caller-id.


----------



## sleaver (5 Jan 2018)

The ballot has been closed as it received 80,000 applicants:

https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/entries/


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jan 2018)

sleaver said:


> The ballot has been closed as it received 80,000 applicants:
> 
> https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/events/100/entries/



I bet they and BC keep sending me emails telling me to apply.


----------



## Freds Dad (16 Jan 2018)

I've been given the chance to make the day even better for only £250 if I can find someone else to spend £250. Bargain!

Dear Ballot Registrant

MAKE A GREAT DAY EVEN MORE SPECIAL!

Thank you for entering the ballot for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100.

We are delighted to offer 200 ballot registrants the opportunity to experience one of the world’s greatest sportives with a friend in a unique way by signing up for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Club 200. 

The Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Club 200 package includes:

The chance to ride with a friend, starting in the same Start Wave from Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park
Pre-ride hospitality with celebrities and VIPs in the famous Velodrome in Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, with a hot breakfast including porridge, bacon rolls, sausages, vegan sausages, bananas, tea, coffee and juices
A bag drop service and a mechanic for last minute adjustments at the Velodrome
Fast-track loading at the start as you and your companion rider are escorted to the front of your Start Wave ten minutes before you start (no queuing!)
VIP hospitality adjacent to the Finish where your kit bag will be waiting for you. Changing facilities will be available as well as plenty of food and drink and the chance to watch the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Classic on TV and then cheer the riders on the final sprint down The Mall.
The price of the Prudential Ride London-Surrey Club 200 package is £500 for each pair of riders. This includes two guaranteed entries for the Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100 and all the benefits outlined above. 

This offer is only open to people who have registered in the ballot for the 2018 Prudential RideLondon-Surrey 100. It is limited to 200 pairs of riders and will be sold on a first-come, first-served basis. Please note that these places are separate from the ballot draw and will not affect anybody’s chances of gaining a place in the event through the ballot. 

Please email prlsclub200@ridelondon.co.uk to reserve your Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Club 200 package. Please note that the full cost must be paid as soon as your package is confirmed, payment will be taken over the phone so please ensure the correct contact number is provided in your acceptance email.

Yours sincerely 

*Hugh Brasher*
*Event Director*


----------



## Buck (16 Jan 2018)

A bargain !!

Seems a decent hospitality package but certainly not cheap!


----------



## derrick (16 Jan 2018)

No more paying to ride on the road. Been there done that. Not being ripped of again.


----------



## Buck (16 Jan 2018)

Just got the same email. I’ll keep my £250/£500


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2018)

Ideally aimed at the aspirational sportive rider with more money than sense. £200 for porridge and a bacon roll? Ha ha.......


----------



## Kernow_T (16 Jan 2018)

StuAff said:


> Ideally aimed at the aspirational sportive rider with more money than sense. £200 for porridge and a bacon roll? Ha ha.......


Erm. Porridge and bacon roll "with celebrities" I'll have you know


----------



## lazybloke (16 Jan 2018)

Kernow_T said:


> Erm. Porridge and bacon roll "with celebrities" I'll have you know


and vegan sausages.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Jan 2018)

sleaver said:


> The ballot has been closed as it received 80,000 applicants:


I was about to ask rhetorically - why they need guarantee that 60,000 entrants are disappointed each year.? My guess had been because somehow the "commiserations" magazine sold enough advertising to justify it.

But now I have the reason. 5 (approx) years of disappointment to drive this:


Freds Dad said:


> The price of the Prudential Ride London-Surrey Club 200 package is £500 for each pair of riders.


200 x £500 = £100,000 for practically no outlay.

Wow. How to make a shitty selection process a little bit shittier.


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2018)

As per the London Marathon, it's a case of 'how many ways can we extort cash from the people upon whom we depend?'. See also airports, certain railway companies…It's too much for them to actually show their paying public some respect and consideration. 

How many more weeks before I get this year's commiserations mag?


----------



## dickyknees (18 Jan 2018)

£250 each for a sportive! I’m sure some fools will soon be parted from their money.


----------



## dickyknees (18 Jan 2018)

You have a point. 

£250 for a *guaranteed place *is a cheaper option than a charity place. 

So £250 less the entrance fee of £69 leaves £181 for vegan sausages , bananas and celebs etc! Done deal.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2018)

dickyknees said:


> You have a point.
> 
> £250 for a *guaranteed place *is a cheaper option than a charity place.
> 
> So £250 less the entrance fee of £69 leaves £181 for vegan sausages , bananas and celebs etc! Done deal.


Presumably the London Marathon charity gets some money from it too?


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2018)

dickyknees said:


> You have a point.
> 
> £250 for a *guaranteed place *is a cheaper option than a charity place.
> 
> So £250 less the entrance fee of £69 leaves £181 for vegan sausages , bananas and celebs etc! Done deal.


But would it not be better to take a charity place and give them the £250 plus any other money you raise for the charity?

The standard entry fee is £58, most charities cover that I think or have a lower fee


----------



## Diz (18 Jan 2018)

If I get in (5th time of asking) and someone who I ride with does I think I'll keep the £250 and ask the better half to look after some kit for me!


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> But would it not be better to take a charity place and give them the £250 plus any other money you raise for the charity?
> 
> The standard entry fee is £58, most charities cover that I think or have a lower fee


Plenty of the charities seem to offer vegan sausages, some offer celebs, many rent posh central London rooms. I wonder what's the median made from each place.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jan 2018)

Checking in after a little while away from the Internet. 

Yes, that £500 entry offer seemed absurd when I saw it also, I wonder if they cherry picked from the employment/sector that was submitted at ballot entry? 

Looking forward to see the results of the ballot, and then hoping my mate will put me and my bike up for the night beforehand so I don’t have to shell out on a hotel (dinner for the two of us would be a damn sight cheaper than hotel and the dinner I would end up having anyway...)


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jan 2018)

Has there been any whiff of the ‘RealBuzz’ method for checking entry a la VMLM? Basically checking online to see if you have a number...


----------



## steverob (25 Jan 2018)

While in previous years there did seem to be a way to get into the system early to find out your result, last year it was a lot tougher. Only once the first batch of magazines had been delivered was the ballot website opened up to the public.

You then needed one of the lucky people who got a successful magazine from that first set, to publish the link to the payment webpage, whereupon you could try logging on to the site and if it worked (or there was a balance to pay), then obviously you had also got in and were just being impatient and should have waited for the postie to deliver the magazine like a normal person would. However if it said your login details weren't recognised, then you should regard that as a note to start boarding up your letterbox in advance so that the commiserations magazine would never actually arrive and you could kid yourself that you somehow might still get a place.

I however did not need to stoop to these levels - I got my commiserations magazine nice and early last year so never needed to even try logging on.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jan 2018)

I’ll hold on then. 

Now worried that the one year I get in the bloody ballot I will end up being away for best mates stag.


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2018)

You can defer but you have to pay twice


----------



## PaulSB (27 Jan 2018)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yes, that £500 entry offer seemed absurd when I saw it also, I wonder if they cherry picked from the employment/sector that was submitted at ballot entry?



I received the £500 offer via email and I’m retired so I doubt it’s connected to employment status.


----------



## jifdave (6 Feb 2018)

so magazines from tomorrow....

who has a link for today to find out?


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2018)

jifdave said:


> so magazines from tomorrow....
> 
> who has a link for today to find out?


I was given a ‘backdoor’ last week, it’s not as straightforward as it used to be, but at least I know, much to the annoyance of several road toads I have the misfortune of being (tentatively) linked with on Facebook.


----------



## jifdave (6 Feb 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I was given a ‘backdoor’ last week, it’s not as straightforward as it used to be, but at least I know, much to the annoyance of several road toads I have the misfortune of being (tentatively) linked with on Facebook.


Not sharing?


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2018)

jifdave said:


> Not sharing?


No, it wasn’t worth the grief last time I did.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Feb 2018)

jifdave said:


> so magazines from tomorrow....
> 
> who has a link for today to find out?


Surely they all get mailed out on the same day? It’s only 80,000 in total.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Surely they all get mailed out on the same day? It’s only 80,000 in total.


Depends which country you’re in, as to when you receive it though.


----------



## steverob (6 Feb 2018)

Based on the threads for previous years on here, last year most people seemed to get their magazines on the same day, but in the years before that it took almost a week between the first people getting their results and the last.


----------



## Freds Dad (7 Feb 2018)

I've not had mine yet but I know it will the Commiserations version. I want to keep my run of receiving these up.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Feb 2018)

Its a no for me. Gutted that I passed it over last year and then missed the e mail to re-register for this year.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Feb 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> I've not had mine yet but I know it will the Commiserations version. I want to keep my run of receiving these up.



Ditto: Never had a yes yet but did it for charity 2016


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2018)

Phew...commiserations!

I'll try for the 46...if no joy there either, I do have a flex booking on a room at the Ibis Styles at Excel if anyone does get in and needs a room (under £70)


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (7 Feb 2018)

Not for me neither.
Surely they could give the people who never get in after years of trying a chance.Totally unfair some people keep getting in year after year.
F**k em!


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2018)

I won't find out until this evening - I had a quick look at thttps://hub.realbuzzregistrations.com/event/realbuzz-registrations/2018-prls-100-uk/ but although it shows I am in the ballot, I don't see the result.

@vickster if by some miracle I do get it I would love to take you up on the hotel reservation as I did not even bother to book one this time around.


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I won't find out until this evening - I had a quick look at thttps://hub.realbuzzregistrations.com/event/realbuzz-registrations/2018-prls-100-uk/ but although it shows I am in the ballot, I don't see the result.
> 
> @vickster if by some miracle I do get it I would love to take you up on the hotel reservation as I did not even bother to book one this time around.


Np. I will need it if I get into the 46. Might be worth booking something flex in the meantime which you can cancel


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2018)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Not for me neither.
> Surely they could give the people who never get in after years of trying a chance.Totally unfair some people keep getting in year after year.
> F**k em!


I don’t know many who get multiple ballot places. They may use a club space (which could be deemed unfair) or charity


----------



## lazybloke (7 Feb 2018)

mark st1 said:


> Its a no for me. Gutted that I passed it over last year and then missed the e mail to re-register for this year.



What's that? Are you saying you can defer a year? Is this the pay twice option if you're injured, or something else?


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2018)

lazybloke said:


> What's that? Are you saying you can defer a year? Is this the pay twice option if you're injured, or something else?


Yes, really if injured or sick. But I don't recall having to provide a sick note


----------



## GM (7 Feb 2018)

Got my commiserations this morning, I've lost count how many of these I've got. Going to try for the 46, did it last year, loved it


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2018)

Cheer up doggie! You could still come down and do the Saturday silly sightseeing ride, not need to take time out to trek to Excel, watch the evening races unencumbered by a need to get up early the next day and depending on trains, get home again and save the inflated hotel room prices.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Feb 2018)

Comisserations for me also. I have received a rather smart waterproof/wind proof jacket. I think this must be because I donated my entry fee to charity if I was unsuccessful. 

I heard there was a second ballot in 2017 for people who did this. I’m correct in thinking I might have a second chance. 

Got in last year so I’ve had one success in six attempts.


----------



## steverob (7 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I heard there was a second ballot in 2017 for people who did this. I’m correct in thinking I might have a second chance.


Afraid not - the second draw takes place at the same time as the first one, so you'd already know if you were successful in that. I only know this because someone (probably on here) once said they'd received the Congratulations magazine a few years back with a note saying that they had failed in the original ballot, but got in through the second chance one for those who pre-donated their fee.


----------



## Diz (7 Feb 2018)

Well it's 5 out of 5 commiserations for me this year and just to rub it in they sent me 2 commiserations magazines so that makes it 5 attempts and 6 knock backs!


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2018)

Diz said:


> Well it's 5 out of 5 commiserations for me this year and just to rub it in they sent me 2 commiserations magazines so that makes it 5 attempts and 6 knock backs!


Now, if you know anyone who's got in, you've an ideal opportunity to swap their magazine and profess ignorance by showing that you've still got yours, claiming they've must have dreamed getting in...


----------



## Freds Dad (7 Feb 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> I've not had mine yet but I know it will the Commiserations version. I want to keep my run of receiving these up.



Managed to keep my run up. Another Commiserations magazine.

I'm becoming a successful failure.


----------



## Heigue'r (7 Feb 2018)

Didnt get in.3rd fail.


----------



## Specialeyes (7 Feb 2018)

Finally, first success in 6 attempts at the ballot here! 
Will still ride for Diabetes UK (5th time) though without the pressure of the fundraising target


----------



## DazC (7 Feb 2018)

Commiserations! That is 5 out of 5 for me.. 

Did do the 86 miler in 2014 and the 100 in 2015 for charity so not all bad.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2018)

A no for me. Can't say I'm that bothered....


----------



## toffee (7 Feb 2018)

Another 2 No's from the Toffee household


----------



## dickyknees (7 Feb 2018)

I’m in, last year was my first after four years of trying. 

My brother in law enters the ballot for the first time this year and got in first attempt!!


----------



## steverob (7 Feb 2018)

Holy smokes, I'm IN!

Now just got to work out if I can actually make it - that date looks familiar and I might be unintentionally double booked...


----------



## Buck (7 Feb 2018)

Didn’t get in through the ballot but am riding for charity - https://crohnsandcolitis.org.uk/

Hopefully will raise a few £££s for a worthwhile and often overlooked charity.


----------



## Nig mtb (7 Feb 2018)

In at the 4th atempt, did it the 1st year via a charity place for my dad. Can't ask for people to stump up for me to ride it again so this was my last effort, paid up front and thought I would end up with another water proof jacket!
Looking forward to it.
Any riders south of Guildford want to meet up for training later in the year?


----------



## lazybloke (7 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Yes, really if injured or sick. But I don't recall having to provide a sick note


Never mind, arrived home to another commiserations mag :-(


----------



## StuAff (7 Feb 2018)

Oh what a surprise, yet another rejection…


----------



## philk56 (7 Feb 2018)

I'm out - that's 5 out of 6 for me.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2018)

A straw poll of my cycling club suggests there won’t be many northerners around!! 

A few of us are thinking of applying for a club entry.


----------



## PaulSB (8 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> that date looks familiar and I might be unintentionally double booked...



It’s the final day of the TDF!!


----------



## mr_cellophane (8 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> Now just got to work out if I can actually make it - that date looks familiar and I might be unintentionally double booked...


Dunwich Dynamo


----------



## Low Gear Guy (8 Feb 2018)

A commiserations magazine came for me as well. I have now had a success rate of one in three.

Ah well, other cycle events are coming up this year.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (8 Feb 2018)

Likewise, still I have ridden 3, so better luck than some. Now have a number of fairly crap tops and I think that's enough. Best try ad find something else to aim for maybe http://www.velothon.com/events/velothon-berlin.aspx#axzz56XNvMPAp


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2018)

Markymark said:


> Sigh



Started a 2019 thread yet?


----------



## Markymark (8 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Started a 2019 thread yet?


Think I forgot to even enter this year. Oh well.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> OK. I've registered for the first time seeing as a few mates have also registered, one who deffered his place from this year. . I'm gonna have to buy one of those silly plastic hats if I get in.




Well, first time I entered the ballot, and got in.
Whether I can be bothered to do the ride is another matter
£69 to ride roads I have cycled hundreds of times before and plastic hat rule means I am umming and aaahing.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well, first time I entered the ballot, and got in.
> Whether I can be bothered to do the ride is another matter
> £69 to ride roads I have cycled hundreds of times before and plastic hat rule means I am umming and aaahing.


If I'd entered, I might be in a similar two minds because of the opportunity to ride the otherwise-prohibited (and it'd be pretty nasty to share it with motorists) Limehouse Link.

Can one still get aero head fairings? As I understand it, no-one checks whether the hat is real, so you might be able to make a point and show the safety theatre up for what it is. If the organisers cared about safety, I think a few riders would have had their numbers taken and probably been banned from the ballot for certain stunts I saw in 2016.


----------



## derrick (9 Feb 2018)

I don't remember appling, but they rejected me anyway. I have done it three times so not bothered at all. other rides in the pipe line.


----------



## greenmark (9 Feb 2018)

Got in. 1st attempt.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Well, first time I entered the ballot, and got in.
> Whether I can be bothered to do the ride is another matter
> £69 to ride roads I have cycled hundreds of times before and plastic hat rule means I am umming and aaahing.


Can I ask, as someone who is disappointed to receive commiserations, why you bothered entering?

What you’ve done is to deny another person who may, like me, really want to participate, the opportunity to do so.


----------



## sleaver (9 Feb 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I had a peek at the other Velothon events on the continent. They have some truly hair-raising minimum speeds. Linky For instance the Berlin 160km has a 5 hour cut off. That's a _minimum_ speed of 33kmh (20.5mph).  Fail to maintain that and you have to drop out. IIRC there are Velothons in other continental cities with similarly alarming cut-offs.


Berlin is basically flat though and so lends itself to higher speeds.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Can I ask, as someone who is disappointed to receive commiserations, why you bothered entering?
> 
> What you’ve done is to deny another person who may, like me, really want to participate, the opportunity to do so.


Because a couple of my friends have entered. And I have not denied anyone a place as if I don't pay the money by next week my place will be allocated to some one else anyway.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2018)

Also allowed this year. 100 Tandem riders, 50 Trikes and 50 Recumbents. 

Nice to see they are expanding the field of entrants.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Feb 2018)

I still haven't received a magazine either way yet......!

Sorry to see a few commiseration sufferers on here who have had it repeatedly, it sucks to be denied something you really want to do by lady luck so many times. Keep at it @Dogtrousers and others, one year it will be yours.


----------



## User33236 (9 Feb 2018)

Got my typical “commiserations” mag this year. Strangely so did Mrs SG as the jammy cow has got in most years so far


----------



## Paul139 (9 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> Holy smokes, I'm IN!
> 
> Now just got to work out if I can actually make it - that date looks familiar and I might be unintentionally double booked...



Me too. After 5 attempts I'm in but have booked to go over for the final stage of theTdF.


----------



## vickster (10 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Because a couple of my friends have entered. And I have not denied anyone a place as if I don't pay the money by next week my place will be allocated to some one else anyway.


Doesn’t happen like that unfortunately. Your place won’t go to an unsuccessful ballot entrant. I expect they over allocate on the expectation based on previous years that x% won’t accept or will withdraw through the year due to illness, injury, other commitments

I know you don’t like helmets but I’d say put that aside for 4 or 5 hours or whatever silly speed you’re likely to do it in and do it. Enjoy the closed roads and the atmosphere and the sprint down the Mall 

I’m glad to see places go to first time entrants though. IMO they should get priority, and then ballot for those who’ve done it before. If desperate to do it again (unlike me), do it for charity


----------



## steverob (10 Feb 2018)

Paul139 said:


> Me too. After 5 attempts I'm in but have booked to go over for the final stage of theTdF.


My clash was a family birthday and it turns out the party is on the Saturday anyway, so I should be okay after all - I'll just have to head to my London hotel later than orginally planned.


----------



## toffee (10 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> My clash was a family birthday and it turns out the party is on the Saturday anyway, so I should be okay after all - I'll just have to head to my London hotel later than orginally planned.


Don't you have to register on the Saturday?


----------



## dickyknees (10 Feb 2018)

Registration starts on Thursday 26th @ 11:00.


----------



## steverob (10 Feb 2018)

toffee said:


> Don't you have to register on the Saturday?


One of the few benefits of working in London, can register on the Thursday or Friday evening after work before commuting home.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Feb 2018)

Dawg gone it, a commiserations mag landed thru the door. Can't really complain having got in twice on a ballot before (and done it once for charidee). Also, that windproof / waterproof jacket they give to losers is actually pretty natty!


----------



## L Q (10 Feb 2018)

Haven’t heard a thing yet, fully expecting my 5th sod off we don’t want you magazine.


----------



## Freds Dad (10 Feb 2018)

I decided to post my copy back to them but forgot to put a stamp on.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Feb 2018)

The last time I failed in ballot and received a waterproof jacket was the year of Hurricane Bertha.

Just saying...


----------



## devon wheels (12 Feb 2018)

First time entering ballot - congratulations magazine received


----------



## 172traindriver (13 Feb 2018)

devon wheels said:


> First time entering ballot - congratulations magazine received



Nice one


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2018)

devon wheels said:


> First time entering ballot - congratulations magazine received




Congratulations on your success. Well done especially on your first try.


----------



## Nomadski (15 Feb 2018)

devon wheels said:


> First time entering ballot - congratulations magazine received



Well done, you’ll have a great day!


----------



## devon wheels (15 Feb 2018)

Thanks for your kind comments, speaking to a couple of people in work they tell me that they found the course very fast ie flat and mostly uninterrupted by traffic, i average about 14mph due to the hilly region that i live in so looking forward to a flat ride


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2018)

devon wheels said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, speaking to a couple of people in work they tell me that they found the course very fast ie flat and mostly uninterrupted by traffic, i average about 14mph due to the hilly region that i live in so looking forward to a flat ride


I think there are three or four hills, depending on how you measure it, so not very flat but flat compared to Devon. Based on what others have said, I think the main thing which may scupper you is volume of traffic on Leith Hill which can easily prevent you from riding at your own pace, either encouraging you to ride too fast on the bits where you would probably recover if riding alone, or too slow or stopping where people start to climb off and walk.


----------



## devon wheels (15 Feb 2018)

My colleagues mentioned that Leith Hill was congested with riders dismounting frequently (especially for selfies near the top), having never riden up it personally i'll go with the flow, probably more of a case of "wits about you" and patience


----------



## Rooster1 (15 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> I think there are three or four hills, depending on how you measure it, so not very flat but flat compared to Devon. Based on what others have said, I think the main thing which may scupper you is volume of traffic on Leith Hill which can easily prevent you from riding at your own pace, either encouraging you to ride too fast on the bits where you would probably recover if riding alone, or too slow or stopping where people start to climb off and walk.



I would say that 70-80% of the course is flat, but the ~20% of hills are VERY STEEP and you'll need to practice your hill climbing. Box Hill and Leith Hill are challenging IMO.


----------



## chriscross1966 (16 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Can one still get aero head fairings? As I understand it, no-one checks whether the hat is real, so you might be able to make a point and show the safety theatre up for what it is. If the organisers cared about safety, I think a few riders would have had their numbers taken and probably been banned from the ballot for certain stunts I saw in 2016.



The Giro Advantage is legal, and no-one can pretend that's a helmet for commuting in


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> I would say that 70-80% of the course is flat, but the ~20% of hills are VERY STEEP and you'll need to practice your hill climbing. Box Hill and Leith Hill are challenging IMO.


 Not cycled much in Devon, then?

ETA: Leith Hill is 2.3km long, average gradient is 6.5%, with a maximum of 12.4%. Climbs of that steepness are many in Devon: Haytor Vale, Lynton, Rundelstone, ... and there are some steeper: Countisbury, Salcombe, Challacombe; or the notorious Porlock isn't far into Somerset. Box Hill's 5% max 6% might even be unremarkable in Devon.


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Feb 2018)

mjr said:


> Not cycled much in Devon, then?


A bit!


----------



## m.kitch (16 Feb 2018)

Hey all!
Newbie, just got into the RideLondon on my 6th attempt.
I'll be coming from Leeds so I'm unsure of logistics, start times, taking bike on tube etc etc
Be grateful for any advice from anyone who's done it before.
Looking to get a hotel near the start on Saturday but struggling at the moment without paying nearly £200


----------



## sleaver (16 Feb 2018)

Box Hill on its own is just a speed bump. It doesn't really live up to its reputation of being in the Olympic Road Race or known as the "Alp d'Huez of Surrey"


----------



## steverob (16 Feb 2018)

m.kitch said:


> Hey all!
> Newbie, just got into the RideLondon on my 6th attempt.
> I'll be coming from Leeds so I'm unsure of logistics, start times, taking bike on tube etc etc
> Be grateful for any advice from anyone who's done it before.
> Looking to get a hotel near the start on Saturday but struggling at the moment without paying nearly £200



Try the Ibis London City Shoreditch - it's only about 4 miles to the start line from there, almost all of which is on Cycle Superhighway 2 (although there probably won't be any traffic except bikes that early on a Sunday morning anyway).

Bikes are okay on all the sub-surface Tube lines (Met, Circle, District, etc.) outside of rush hour. It's only the deep level ones you're not allowed to take a bike on.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

m.kitch said:


> Hey all!
> Newbie, just got into the RideLondon on my 6th attempt.
> I'll be coming from Leeds so I'm unsure of logistics, start times, taking bike on tube etc etc
> Be grateful for any advice from anyone who's done it before.
> Looking to get a hotel near the start on Saturday but struggling at the moment without paying nearly £200


If I don't get into the 46, I have a room reserved at the Ibis Excel at £66.50 which I could try to transfer - it's not paid for yet. Under 5 miles from start, twin room

If coming from Leeds why do you need to take bike on tube? Just ride it from Kings Cross

@Milkfloat has first refusal but don't think he got in

If no one wants it, I'll just cancel


----------



## m.kitch (16 Feb 2018)

I'm coming from Leeds but in the car with the missus and kids so need a hotel, plan was to get something a little way out then head in on the tube, having said that I may drive to the park and ride and ride from there.

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## m.kitch (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> If no one wants it, I'll just cancel



Need a family room for me, wife and kids but thanks anyway


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

m.kitch said:


> Need a family room for me, wife and kids but thanks anyway


Ah no chance then I'm afraid - will need to pay lots or ride further. Ibis in Leyton could be cheaper. Do a search of the brands through the Accor, Travelodge and Premier Inn sites


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

Barking Travelodge cheap, 30 min ride tops from start. Ask for a room at the back, noisy area (stayed there when did ride in 2015). V close to district line, can take bike on the tube there at weekend

£70 for family room for the Saturday, £40 if staying Sunday too

Not the most salubrious area but there is a Nandos close


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> If I don't get into the 46, I have a room reserved at the Ibis Excel at £66.50 which I could try to transfer - it's not paid for yet. Under 5 miles from start, twin room
> 
> If coming from Leeds why do you need to take bike on tube? Just ride it from Kings Cross
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, but it was another rejection for me. Maybe next year


----------



## PaulSB (16 Feb 2018)

devon wheels said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, speaking to a couple of people in work they tell me that they found the course very fast ie flat and mostly uninterrupted by traffic, i average about 14mph due to the hilly region that i live in so looking forward to a flat ride



I’m assuming you’re in Devon, I’m in Lancashire and I guess we are both used to hills. The three climbs in this ride are nothing to phase anyone used to hill climbing. The course is fast, flat and closed roads - zero traffic.

The first, Newlands Corner I think it was called, is quite a slog. Be aware it has a very fast descent. There was a guy in a very bad way at the bottom last year.

Second one, Leith Hill, is a very narrow country lane, which gets very crowded. The issue here is it’s too much for some riders who literally stop in front of you. I was able to get up but a lot of it at 2-3mph because it was so crowded. Try to keep to the right as you have a better chance of avoiding those who stop. Again the descent is very fast, narrow and under trees. Take it steady.

Box Hill has a great surface and winds up nicely. It’s a really good climb but not difficult.

What no one tells you about is the incline at around 90 miles in Wimbledon. Seven people from my club rode in 2017 and all agreed it was very, very hard. Only about 3-400 yards but I was out of the saddle cursing and swearing at myself to force my way up.

I’m 63, most of my riding is a mixture of hills and flats. Our Sunday ride is usually 65-70 and 5000 feet or more. I average 14. On Ride London I averaged 19.2 and finished in 5 hours 20 minutes. Closed roads gives a huge boost to your average. I met a lot of people from hilly areas and all felt the climbs not too challenging.

It’s a fantastic ride and you’ll have a brilliant weekend. Hope for an early start so Leith isn’t too crowded when you get there.


----------



## L Q (17 Feb 2018)

L Q said:


> Haven’t heard a thing yet, fully expecting my 5th sod off we don’t want you magazine.


Well I finally got the magazine yesterday do it was the sod off email.

However i found out Wednesday I didn’t get in as I had 5 emails from charities asking if I want to ride for them.


----------



## toffee (17 Feb 2018)

L Q said:


> Well I finally got the magazine yesterday do it was the sod off email.
> 
> However i found out Wednesday I didn’t get in as I had 5 emails from charities asking if I want to ride for them.


Mmm I haven't even had one


----------



## devon wheels (17 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I’m assuming you’re in Devon, I’m in Lancashire and I guess we are both used to hills. The three climbs in this ride are nothing to phase anyone used to hill climbing. The course is fast, flat and closed roads - zero traffic.
> 
> The first, Newlands Corner I think it was called, is quite a slog. Be aware it has a very fast descent. There was a guy in a very bad way at the bottom last year.
> 
> ...


Hi PaulSB
Yes I live in devon and there isn't much in the way of flat riding, i even live at the top of a long 12% road, my plan is to ride safe and if thats slow then so be it, its the last of three large rides I've got booked for this year, I've got the eden classic in cornwall followed by the dartmoor classic and then the london 100, i'm relatively new to distance riding other than commuting but i did do the dartmoor classic last year and loved it, really looking forward to the events


----------



## PaulSB (17 Feb 2018)

@devon wheels Good Luck with those rides.


----------



## beermonster (17 Feb 2018)

Ride London is so easy compared to the Dartmoor classic, don’t forget to look up and enjoy the sights of the capital


----------



## Kefrider (18 Feb 2018)

I received the commiseration magazine so I joined through a charity. There's 20 of us riding together. I'm a first timer to the PRL. I hope I enjoy it after reading all the naysayers here about bottlenecks and crashes etc...


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2018)

Kefrider said:


> I received the commiseration magazine so I joined through a charity. There's 20 of us riding together. I'm a first timer to the PRL. I hope I enjoy it after reading all the naysayers here about bottlenecks and crashes etc...



You will enjoy it and yes there will be bottlenecks and crashes. The bottlenecks are unavoidable in 2-3 places as the roads narrow considerably. The crashes are generally the result of riders descending too fast at speeds beyond their ability.

Last year was my only successful entry. I had a fantastic weekend and a great ride. It’s a very, very good course with brilliant organisation. I’m disappointed not to be going this year though still have two possibilities which might come up trumps.

I felt the same about the naysayers before riding, ignore them I don’t understand their attitude at all.


----------



## sleaver (19 Feb 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Second one, Leith Hill, is a very narrow country lane, which gets very crowded. The issue here is it’s too much for some riders who literally stop in front of you. I was able to get up but a lot of it at 2-3mph because it was so crowded. *Try to keep to the right* as you have a better chance of avoiding those who stop. Again the descent is very fast, narrow and under trees. Take it steady.


A much better suggestion would be to stay as left as possible and only go to the right as and when needed and even then, only as far right as needed.


----------



## devon wheels (19 Feb 2018)

Did any of you ride for charity with a ballot place? Im torn between a number of charities but having just paid for my place it seems a bit early to set up my virgin donation pages as they suggest. Just wondering if anyone else jumped straight in


----------



## Buck (19 Feb 2018)

I’d got my charity ride sorted before the ballot result and would have ridden on the ballot for the charity if I’d been successful. 

I’ve already started the fund raising ! Going well but more to go at. Good luck with yours!


----------



## steverob (19 Feb 2018)

When I rode for charity with a ballot place a few years ago, I signed up with the charity themselves within a week or so of getting in, just so I could get that task out of the way and see what on-line support they could offer me. I didn't actually set up my fundraising page until middle of March and didn't really actively promote it beyond family members until probably mid-April.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Feb 2018)

sleaver said:


> A much better suggestion would be to stay as left as possible and only go to the right as and when needed and even then, only as far right as needed.



My experience was the left hand side of the road was completely full. It would have been impossible to stay on the left and pull out when necessary to pass a slower rider.

Purely on the basis of one ride in PRL I don’t see an alternative for someone who can climb other than to stay right. Last year the left was rammed with people falling off, stopping or walking!! It’s a nightmare bottleneck. I heard it was closed last year to let people go up in waves.


----------



## Kefrider (20 Feb 2018)

Well, over the last few years I've ridden a few sportives to raise money and raised over £30,000 for various charities so i think I'll go straight to the charities in the future rather than the ballot and the disappointment that comes with the rejection.


----------



## chrisbjornward (8 Mar 2018)

Does anyone know what time registration is open until on saturday night? I am out of the country and won't get into london until about 8pm


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2018)

chrisbjornward said:


> Does anyone know what time registration is open until on saturday night? I am out of the country and won't get into london until about 8pm


99% sure it was 5pm the last two years. You will need to get someone to collect your pack - I'd make arrangements as soon as they confirm how.

Edit: it's already on https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/about/faqs/ with 2018 times (still 5pm) and instructions "you can nominate someone to collect your rider documents for you. The person you nominate must have the following:
A letter written and signed by you, authorising that person – by name – to collect your rider documents
You must also sign your registration form before handing it to them.
Provide them with a clear photocopy of your driving licence or passport showing your name and signature
The person collecting your rider documents should have suitable identification with them. Failure to comply with these instructions may lead to your rider documents not being issued.

Please note: an individual can only pick up one set of rider documents in addition to their own."


----------



## chrisbjornward (8 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> 99% sure it was 5pm the last two years. You will need to get someone to collect your pack - I'd make arrangements as soon as they confirm how.
> 
> Edit: it's already on https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/about/faqs/ with 2018 times (still 5pm) and instructions "you can nominate someone to collect your rider documents for you. The person you nominate must have the following:
> A letter written and signed by you, authorising that person – by name – to collect your rider documents
> ...




Aghhhh... 

So who fancies collecting my number for me?!!!


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's a pain.
> 
> When we did Velo Wales a group of us all converged on a friend's place in Cardiff. Said friend picked up ALL our registrations for us beforehand. It was tremendously faff-free.


Unless they're checking you in on the day, it sounds a great way for number-trading and riders banned for offences at past events to take part again (if any ever got banned - I've seen little sign of it and little fear of it). RLS's process seems a more reasonable compromise.


----------



## Buck (8 Mar 2018)

chrisbjornward said:


> Aghhhh...
> 
> So who fancies collecting my number for me?!!!



If you can’t find anyone I should be able to do it when I collect mine.


----------



## iLB (11 Mar 2018)

HI all, 

Sorry to read about so many people not getting in. If you're still interested in taking part please PM me and I may be able to help.

Best regards,

Andy


----------



## chrisbjornward (12 Mar 2018)

Buck said:


> If you can’t find anyone I should be able to do it when I collect mine.



You would be a legend. A fellow Yorkshire man too :-)


----------



## lazybloke (13 Mar 2018)

Having received the commiserations magazine recently, it was _so_ lovely to see this morning's email entitled "Get in your saddle and kick-start your RideLondon training". Grrr, unsubscribe!


----------



## sleaver (13 Mar 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Having received the commiserations magazine recently, it was _so_ lovely to see this morning's email entitled "Get in your saddle and kick-start your RideLondon training". Grrr, unsubscribe!


I got that email as well. However, the last time I did the ride was 2015 and I haven't entered the ballot since!


----------



## steverob (21 Mar 2018)

Is there anyone who didn't get in via the ballot, who is still interested in riding the 100, but not necessarily for charity? I may have a place or two coming available in the next few days...

I was helping out in setting up a works team to do RideLondon for our charity of the year and we got five people signed up to say they were interested - I would have been the sixth, but luckily managed to get in via the ballot, so decided to ride alone and only organise the team version instead. It then turned out that the team entries were over-subscribed so they held a ballot for those as well, which of course slightly delayed things. We finally got notification last week that we were one of the lucky teams, only for me to find that in the intervening period, a number of our lot had got cold feet, which probably leaves us short (you have to have at least four members to enter a team).

I'm still waiting to find out how many people exactly are still "in" (I was on leave today but am expecting to see e-mails when I get back in), but if it's less than four, I'd be willing to offer up a place or two to some ringers from here to make up the numbers. The trouble is we need to confirm (and pay for) the team place by Monday otherwise it we lose it.

If anyone might be interested, let me know. There are three small caveats however:
1) You'd be riding under the team name of my employer - probably doesn't make a difference, but thought I'd mention it. You wouldn't need to raise any money for our chosen charity though (unless you wanted to) - that would be done just by our guys.
2) Team entries work much like a Team Time Trial in the TdF - the finishing time you're given is whatever time the fourth person in your group crosses the line, meaning this isn't for someone who just wants to charge round in the fastest time possible. It'd be nice if all four riders helped each other so they'd cross the line together, but I wouldn't hold you to that!
3) The cost per person is for some reason dearer than the normal entry fee (though not by much) at £75. I'd ask you to pay me by Paypal or something like that by the end of the month if you wanted a place.


----------



## steverob (22 Mar 2018)

Okay, turns out I have two spaces available - anyone interested let me know, ideally by tomorrow (but at worst by Sunday).


----------



## Buck (30 Mar 2018)

Just looking to book my return train ticket and was wondering if there is much to do after the ride has finished bearing in mind I’ll have my bike and only a cheap café lock. 

I was wondering whether I should plan to head straight back to Kings Cross or loiter for an hour or so.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Mar 2018)

@Buck No, there’s nothing to do. In your situation I’d grab a coffee and food, relax for 30-45 minutes before heading off to Kings Cross.

I was with two friends last year. We finished at different times, met up, took photos of each other then went back to our hotel. Put bikes in rooms and went straight to the bar in our kit!!!!


----------



## vickster (30 Mar 2018)

You could find a spot to watch the pro race but depends when you finish and how long you want to loiter


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2018)

Yeah, watch the pro race, have an ice cream or a hot waffle, depending on the weather. There's been easy spectator space on the Mall fairly close to the finishing line (although one side right at the line is taken by the organisers and their guests and TV) and big screens reasonably nearby.


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2018)

The organisers provide a manned bike park near the finish, too. I think it's tag controlled, although I have heard of one being nicked in one of the early years, which shouldn't be possible. Only one in thousands over years, though.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2018)

My club has successfully applied for team places on PRL. We have one male and one female team, 4 places in each.

I wondered if other posters have experience of these team entries? The questions I have and which so far haven’t been answered in the general BC communications are sent to all successfull entrants are:


Start times?
Does the team have to finish together?
Can individuals from the team ride separately?
How is the team expected to ride? This point arises because “team” implies both cooperation and an element of competitiveness.


----------



## vickster (1 Apr 2018)

PaulSB said:


> My club has successfully applied for team places on PRL. We have one male and one female team, 4 places in each.
> 
> I wondered if other posters have experience of these team entries? The questions I have and which so far haven’t been answered in the general BC communications are sent to all successfull entrants are:
> 
> ...


post #278 above by @steverob might help?


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2018)

vickster said:


> post #278 above by @steverob might help?


Thanks. I missed that one as I haven’t read this thread for a while.


----------



## steverob (1 Apr 2018)

Yeah, unfortunately we weren't able to get enough people together to form a team in the end, so we had to give up our place. But as far as I understand from how it worked in previous years, all the teams start together in one or two waves dedicated just to them (not sure when, but think they were kind of in the middle of the range of starting times). Of course that may well change this year, but certainly all the members of your team will definitely be in the same wave as each other.

As I mentioned in my post, there's nothing to stop one person going around on their own if they want to complete the course as quickly as possible, but the "official" time they'll be given at the end, will be the same time as the last person in your team to finish, meaning it's in their interest to get that person round as fast as they can, rather than just themselves.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Apr 2018)

@steverob Thank you. Sorry to read you couldn’t fill your team.


----------



## iLB (10 May 2018)

One last plug for places available through my work, please drop me a PM if interested. the deadline for registration is fast approaching.

Thanks!


----------



## lazybloke (8 Jul 2018)

I've been cycling and driving parts of the route - Abinger Hammer to Leatherhead - this weekend. Loadsa cyclists out there, more than cars - it's fantastic!
Wish I'd had better luck in the ballot


----------



## StuAff (8 Jul 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Wish I'd had better luck in the ballot


Same here, though I know all the hoops to jump through, unnecessary expense & bureaucracy would drive me nuts and I'd never want to do it again.....


----------



## lazybloke (8 Jul 2018)

StuAff said:


> Same here, though I know all the hoops to jump through, unnecessary expense & bureaucracy would drive me nuts and I'd never want to do it again.....


2016 was my year. Spent a good hour at drink stops, over an hour with punctures and mechanicals, then 2 hrs of delays at Pyrford and Leith Hill due to crashes and congestion.
I reckon on a _slightly _faster time if I do it again! (yes I know it's not a race!)


----------



## Nig mtb (9 Jul 2018)

I did the first one and finaly got in with the ballot this year.
Staying in Whitechapple night before nice easy ride to the park.

07.32 start time for me Black wave C.

Got to be in the by traps 06.52

Going to be stuffed with the walkers on Leith Hill.........


----------



## dickyknees (9 Jul 2018)

Nig mtb said:


> I did the first one and finaly got in with the ballot this year.
> Staying in Whitechapple night before nice easy ride to the park.
> 
> 07.32 start time for me Black wave C.
> ...



I'm Black Wave D starting @ 07:40. 

Started at 08;12 last year and the two hills weren't too bad at all when I was there.


----------



## steverob (9 Jul 2018)

Blimey, is there a section reserved for CycleChat peeps or something? I'm in Black Wave D as well with @dickyknees and just behind @Nig mtb !

Over an hour earlier starting than I was when I did this three years ago, so quite happy with that (I had a massive fear of getting a puncture/mechanical and not being able to make the cut-off time at Hampton Court, which is surprisingly tight for those starting in the last few waves).


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jul 2018)

I hadn't spotted this thread before.

Back in March I entered a competition with Prudential and won a free place! Along with a training ride in Wales with some young chap who does some cycling in France & other places.







I'm Green Wave G starting at 7:20. First sportive I've done for nearly 10 years...…………..


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2018)

Flying Dodo said:


> Back in March I entered a competition with Prudential and won a free place! Along with a training ride in Wales with some young chap who does some cycling in France & other places.
> 
> View attachment 418620


Is the one who cycles in France the one who could afford trousers and shoes?


----------



## dickyknees (9 Jul 2018)

steverob said:


> Blimey, is there a section reserved for CycleChat peeps or something? I'm in Black Wave D as well with @dickyknees and just behind @Nig mtb !



Well, I am honoured to be in such esteemed company!


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> Is the one who cycles in France the one who could afford trousers and shoes?



He's the one with a posh place he can get changed in, prior to doing photos!


----------



## Rustybucket (9 Jul 2018)

My start time is 6.36, worked out I’ll have to leave here at around 3am to get to the start for my wave time of 5.08. Early night for me on the Saturday then!


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2018)

steverob said:


> Blimey, is there a section reserved for CycleChat peeps or something? I'm in Black Wave D as well with @dickyknees and just behind @Nig mtb !
> 
> Over an hour earlier starting than I was when I did this three years ago, so quite happy with that (I had a massive fear of getting a puncture/mechanical and not being able to make the cut-off time at Hampton Court, which is surprisingly tight for those starting in the last few waves).


It's not especially tight for the 100 with a last start of 9am. I'm doing the 46...start time of 9.44 with the same 11.40 cut off at HC!


----------



## videoman (9 Jul 2018)

Black, F, 0756am for myself and three fellow club members.


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2018)

I’m Orange Wave J with an 06:52 start time. I was thinking I’d be 7:30ish


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jul 2018)

Has anyone got any idea what time the earliest starters get off please?
My email says: 
Blue:
Wave E:
Start time 06:08. 
Load opening 04:40 Load closing 05:20.
Cheers


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2018)

It’s 05:45


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jul 2018)

Buck said:


> It’s 05:45



Thank you 
Seems a good start time then


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2018)

You must have registered a good time? You’ll be ahead of most of the traffic as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jul 2018)

Buck said:


> You must have registered a good time? You’ll be ahead of most of the traffic as well.



I put in for the ballot back last year when it opened and to be honest didn't really expect to get in as I haven't had any success on previous occasions.
Didn't it say entries close at 80,000 for around 25,000 places. I would assume after taking off places for charities and people that get invited without applying there may be 15,000/18,000 places available for ballot.
It came as a great shock to receive the invite, which I responded to on the day I received it.
Good fortune possibly? No idea, but I am happy about that start time.


----------



## groundy74 (10 Jul 2018)

I'm 8.24am start start area yellow wave C. Was hoping for a slightly earlier start as worried about missing any cut offs especially if any mechanical issues, although rode 88.5 miles on Sunday in 4.45hrs so hopefully I will be ok.
My first time riding this one although done a few 55-65 mile sportives in the North West, is it right that there is food at the hubs and do you need to pay for this or is it included?


----------



## steverob (10 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> It's not especially tight for the 100 with a last start of 9am. I'm doing the 46...start time of 9.44 with the same 11.40 cut off at HC!



The year I last did the 100, it was a lot tighter than that admittedly - I think they've taken complaints on board since. I think it was previously something like 10:45 that meant you got routed on to the 46 course automatically, which seemed harsh - especially as even if you just scraped through and made the cutoff, they then gave you absolutely ages to get to the next shortcut at Leith Hill.


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2018)

groundy74 said:


> I'm 8.24am start start area yellow wave C. Was hoping for a slightly earlier start as worried about missing any cut offs especially if any mechanical issues, although rode 88.5 miles on Sunday in 4.45hrs so hopefully I will be ok.
> My first time riding this one although done a few 55-65 mile sportives in the North West, is it right that there is food at the hubs and do you need to pay for this or is it included?


Think you get bananas, bars and gels. No real free food and some of the hubs are busy so depends if you’re in a rush


----------



## cliveyp (10 Jul 2018)

Green Wave E 
Starting 07:04

Much earlier than my first run a couple of years ago (08:52 start) which made me a bit twitchy for the HC cutoff. That was passed with quite some time to spare, unfortunately the accident and subsequent holdup at Pyrford meant we missed Leith Hill and had to take the bypass. Hopefully not this time!


----------



## Nomadski (10 Jul 2018)

cliveyp said:


> Green Wave E
> Starting 07:04
> 
> Much earlier than my first run a couple of years ago (08:52 start) which made me a bit twitchy for the HC cutoff. That was passed with quite some time to spare, unfortunately the accident and subsequent holdup at Pyrford meant we missed Leith Hill and had to take the bypass. Hopefully not this time!



Youll be fine with that start time, save for any very unlucky moments ahead of you. You will get through the bypass points with loads of time to spare.


----------



## cliveyp (18 Jul 2018)

Nomadski said:


> Youll be fine with that start time, save for any very unlucky moments ahead of you. You will get through the bypass points with loads of time to spare.



Thats kinda what I was thinking. That said, apart from the mildly twitchy one at HC, I was well ahead of any bypass points last time.....but a very unlucky moment for someone (and the subsequent 2.5hr hold up at Pyrford) meant that I lost out on Leith.

I'm hoping to actually use one or two of the hubs this year to see what they're all about. I'm not going for a record time as the wife and family are taking themselves to the Tower of London for the day, so any hours left from an early finish will see me kicking around Green Park/the hotel - although I do need to find my way back over to Tower Hill area some how afterwards. What are the hubs like? Last time I did the water stop at Pyrford which was literally just that - water out and water in, nothing else.


----------



## dickyknees (18 Jul 2018)

Walk/cycle from Green Park to Victoria Tube Station (District Line) and take the tube to Tower Hill. I took my bike on this line last year.


----------



## cliveyp (18 Jul 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Walk/cycle from Green Park to Victoria Tube Station (District Line) and take the tube to Tower Hill. I took my bike on this line last year.



This is an option, although as long as I can find an open route that isn't too busy, i'm more than happy to ride the few miles back.....it'll fill a bit more time. I was contemplating crossing the river somewhere and heading back along the south side, then back over Tower Bridge.


----------



## steverob (18 Jul 2018)

If you're happy to cycle, then your best bet is to take Cycle Superhighway 3, as that's a traffic free route all the way to Tower Hill. The only trouble is you'd have to find a point to cross the course of RideLondon in order to get on it, which might be easier said than done.

As for the hubs, they're nothing special - they're just bigger than the regular drinks stops, plus I think have a first aid tent and some mechanics on hand. In terms of food and drink, they offer exactly the same, just in larger quantities and more space to move around.


----------



## cliveyp (18 Jul 2018)

I would hope they offer larger quantities of food......there was nothing on offer at Pyrford when I filled my bottles!

Cheers for the heads up on CS3, i'll have a look at that and see where I can circumnavigate the route.

EDIT:- CS3 appears to run from Tower Gateway to Barnet - therefore is nowhere near Green Park......or am I missing something?


----------



## steverob (18 Jul 2018)

cliveyp said:


> EDIT:- CS3 appears to run from Tower Gateway to Barnet - therefore is nowhere near Green Park......or am I missing something?



Yeah, on some maps it is still listed as the East-West Superhighway, which was its original name, but it now should be CS3 for its entire length.

It runs from Hyde Park, down Constitution Hill, Birdcage Walk to Parliament Square (this is the bit that will be closed on the day of RideLondon). After that, it goes along the Embankment, onto Upper Thames Street and eventually reaches Tower Hill, at which point it joins up with the map you've seen and goes out to Barking.

EDIT: try this map - https://tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/east-west-cs-overview-map-18-12-17.pdf


----------



## mjr (18 Jul 2018)

cliveyp said:


> I would hope they offer larger quantities of food......there was nothing on offer at Pyrford when I filled my bottles!
> 
> Cheers for the heads up on CS3, i'll have a look at that and see where I can circumnavigate the route.
> 
> EDIT:- CS3 appears to run from Tower Gateway to Barnet - therefore is nowhere near Green Park......or am I missing something?


You must have an old map. The west end is now up by Paddington. Join CS3 where Northumberland Avenue meets Embankment. If the pro race has passed, it'll probably be open. Otherwise, use the Strand bus lanes, straight on around Aldwych, past Monument and Fenchurch Street, then you should be near enough for signs to the tower.

Edit: Crossposted with @steverob. I'm pretty sure there's a way to get to the Strand with a bike even when the roads are closed because I did it in past years and I don't remember carrying the bike down into the Trafalgar Square underpasses.


----------



## cliveyp (18 Jul 2018)

Cheers guys. 

I think it's likely that i'll look at heading down The Strand etc, as I'm imagine a lunch time return trip. I guess the Embankment isn't reopened between the stragglers of the sportive riders and the start of the pro race, in which case i'll struggle to go down that way. Of course, if it's open to bikes heading 'against the flow' of earlier in the day, i'll happily head down there.


----------



## steverob (18 Jul 2018)

The last of the sportive riders will be clear of the Embankment at around 10:30/11:00 I'd have thought (not sure when the last of the "46" waves goes through). The Pro race doesn't start at the Olympic Park, but instead from Horse Guards Parade, so they won't be on the Embankment.


----------



## mjr (18 Jul 2018)

steverob said:


> The last of the sportive riders will be clear of the Embankment at around 10:30/11:00 I'd have thought (not sure when the last of the "46" waves goes through). The Pro race doesn't start at the Olympic Park, but instead from Horse Guards Parade, so they won't be on the Embankment.


Aha! Good point! 2014 was the last edition to start the pros at the Olympic Park.

I think the 46ers have to clear Hampton Court by 1140ish, so Embankment should be reopened...


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jul 2018)

I cycled back to Stratford post Ridelondon last year and it was very straightforward. Most of the route after the initial bit was on cycle lane. 

It goes past north of tower hill. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1109188525

As for hubs, I wouldn't bother, way too busy. Stick if you can to the smaller water stops. IMO.


----------



## steverob (19 Jul 2018)

Nomadski said:


> I cycled back to Stratford post Ridelondon last year and it was very straightforward. Most of the route after the initial bit was on cycle lane.
> 
> It goes past north of tower hill.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1109188525



Looks like you were staying in the same hotel I was the year I did RideLondon. I had every intention of cycling back there afterwards, but having had a shower and a massage afterwards (the benefits of riding for a major charity) and something to eat, I was no longer quite so keen to get all sweaty again, so only got as far as Tower Gateway and then took the DLR the rest of the way!

In the IBIS at Whitechapel this year, but only for the Saturday night - heading straight home after the ride instead.


----------



## cliveyp (19 Jul 2018)

Nomadski said:


> I cycled back to Stratford post Ridelondon last year and it was very straightforward. Most of the route after the initial bit was on cycle lane.
> 
> It goes past north of tower hill.
> 
> ...



This looks hopeful, cheers. Alternatively, I was just weighing up my options of going round the Strand-side of Trafalgar Sq, then heading down Northumberland Ave (obviously Whitehall is closed, but hopefully Northumberland Ave isn't), then just follow Embankment down to Tower Gateway and around the one-way at the Minories, then i'm there. Much easier than I thought!


----------



## Buck (20 Jul 2018)

Looks like it’s going to be a hot day next Sunday! Sun cream and plenty of water will be the order of the day!

Glad I’m on an early wave to avoid the worst of the heat.


----------



## lazybloke (21 Jul 2018)

groundy74 said:


> is it right that there is food at the hubs and do you need to pay for this or is it included?



The only food hub I visited in my year (2016) was Leatherhead. It offered the usual energy gels, energy snacks (CLIF bars?), bananas, nuts, sweets and biscuits - all free. Seemed a very limited choice compared to an event I'd done a couple of years earlier.

So take money if you want a wider selection, as all of the stops had stalls were you could buy hot & cold food.
I bought ice cream, a bacon bap, cake and more!


----------



## vickster (21 Jul 2018)

Buck said:


> Looks like it’s going to be a hot day next Sunday! Sun cream and plenty of water will be the order of the day!
> 
> Glad I’m on an early wave to avoid the worst of the heat.


Not as hot as it has been down here looking at the forecast. Even a possible chance of cooling rain


----------



## cliveyp (23 Jul 2018)

My forecast has changes numerous times the last few days, but it appears the hottest might have passed over by Sunday. Either way, I can see a couple of water top-ups required for me!


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2018)

cliveyp said:


> My forecast has changes numerous times the last few days, but it appears the hottest might have passed over by Sunday. Either way, I can see a couple of water top-ups required for me!


Just as well, it’s like an oven in Surrey right now!


----------



## steverob (23 Jul 2018)

Also the wind looks like it might be more likely to be a tailwind (tail/cross maybe) on the return journey into London, which is always welcome news.

Having taken three water stops in 2015 and thinking that took up too much time, I was planning on only doing two this time round, but we'll see what it's like on the day. The forecast is about 3 degrees cooler than it reached on my ride yesterday, and on that I was out at the time of maximum temperature (4pm), while I'm aiming to be done with RideLondon by 2:30pm with any luck.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2018)

They said on the weather report last night sunday may have a slight chance of showers! But then BBC reckons chance is low (6%). So who knows. Cartainly the temps will have come down to a more reasonable level for a 100 mile ride (24 degrees).

Still, take plenty of water on board and I hope everyone taking part has an amazing day to remember. Ride safe!


----------



## allinsod (26 Jul 2018)

ENTRY AVAILABLE.
Due to illness one of our team(nothing serious) has dropped out. We are doing the full 100 mile Amstel Ride together team event. It’s the same ride as the 100 but we also gets time for our team when the last rider crosses the line. 
Please let me know if no one is willing to take the entry as it is not transferable to next year. Can meet at excel Saturday afternoon or Southwark Saturday evening to give over rider pack.


----------



## steverob (26 Jul 2018)

So is anyone else picking up their numbers from the Excel this evening? One of the few benefits of working in London means I can do this tonight when it's quiet rather than having to queue up on Saturday.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jul 2018)

steverob said:


> So is anyone else picking up their numbers from the Excel this evening? One of the few benefits of working in London means I can do this tonight when it's quiet rather than having to queue up on Saturday.



It's Saturday for me so stuck in the queues I guess.
Stopping down in London 3 nights from tomorrow, so best get down there early and hope the queues aren't too bad first thing.


----------



## steverob (26 Jul 2018)

Yeah, definitely go in the morning, because loads of people will be taking part in the FreeCycle in Central London, which will help. It's later in the afternoon (which is when I'm supposed to be heading for my hotel) once this has finished that the Excel starts getting really busy apparently.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jul 2018)

steverob said:


> Yeah, definitely go in the morning, because loads of people will be taking part in the FreeCycle in Central London, which will help. It's later in the afternoon (which is when I'm supposed to be heading for my hotel) once this has finished that the Excel starts getting really busy apparently.



Cheers for the heads up.
I need to look at the info, pretty sure it opens at 10:00, so my intention is to be there at opening and once signed on, have a good look round.


----------



## Buck (26 Jul 2018)

Saturday afternoon for me as well.


----------



## 172traindriver (26 Jul 2018)

Good Luck to everyone on the ride 
Have a great day


----------



## dickyknees (27 Jul 2018)

Mudguards off, just seen the forecast, mudguards on!


----------



## philk56 (28 Jul 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Mudguards off, just seen the forecast, mudguards on!


The forecast has certainly taken a change for the worst!


----------



## NanoRoo (28 Jul 2018)

I managed to get a place this year which I was thrilled about and have been training hard. 
However, looking at the forecast I’m considering not taking part  
The rain is one thing but 19mph winds are scary. 
What are other’s doing?


----------



## Buck (28 Jul 2018)

NanoRoo said:


> I managed to get a place this year which I was thrilled about and have been training hard.
> However, looking at the forecast I’m considering not taking part
> The rain is one thing but 19mph winds are scary.
> What are other’s doing?



You can’t back out now !! The winds will make the first half a little harder but if you work with others it’ll be fine. 

PS 19mph winds are not scary! Annoying but not scary!

The back 50 will have a nice tailwind to help you home!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Jul 2018)

Just draft behind all the other thousands taking part.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2018)

NanoRoo said:


> I managed to get a place this year which I was thrilled about and have been training hard.
> However, looking at the forecast I’m considering not taking part
> The rain is one thing but 19mph winds are scary.
> What are other’s doing?


I along with a few others here did it the year hurricane Bertha caused Leigh and Box hills to be dropped due to safety reasons. 

I’m sure tomorrow will be a breeze compared to that year  Excuse the pun


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2018)

I feel sorry for those doing it today ! It is piddling down and the wind is horrible


----------



## Freds Dad (29 Jul 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> I feel sorry for those doing it today ! It is piddling down and the wind is horrible



In a very small way I'm now happy that I received my commiserations magazine.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jul 2018)

Hat's off to all completing it today. I did 30 miles this morning and it's truly horrid out there.


----------



## PK99 (29 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Hat's off to all completing it today. I did 30 miles this morning and it's truly horrid out there.



I doubt its as horrid as the Monsoon year!


----------



## sleaver (29 Jul 2018)

PK99 said:


> I doubt its as horrid as the Monsoon year!


I don’t think people realise how easy they have got it 

I few images from Google if that year:


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2018)

3 years I haven't done it. This year and monsoon year were two of them. 

The ballot has been kind to me.

Well done anyone who completed it today.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2018)

We had ten riders from our club there today. Glad to say they’ve all finished safely. 

Seemed to be quite a delay at mile 55, near Leith Hill? Four of our riders are showing as having diverted.


----------



## 172traindriver (29 Jul 2018)

Definitely a tough day.
Saw 3 nasty looking crashes needing medical assistance in the first 10 miles.
I had 06:08 start and the roads had dried after the little 04:00 shower.
But exiting Limehouse tunnel the roads were wet. There were a couple down in the first mile. Medics in attendance but didn't see anyone else involved.
Saw a Kingston Wheelers lad a few miles later on down on his own with ambulance in attendance. Hope the guys were all ok.
Another thing was the number of riders fixing punctures, there seemed to be someone every 400 to 800 yards stopped.
Tough day indeed.


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Jul 2018)

That was tough, but good fun!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1735371875


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> We had ten riders from our club there today. Glad to say they’ve all finished safely.
> 
> Seemed to be quite a delay at mile 55, near Leith Hill? Four of our riders are showing as having diverted.



If there wasn't an incident they may well have diverted people if they thought the downhill wasn't safe. They did that the monsoon year.


----------



## steverob (29 Jul 2018)

Quick thoughts as I'm still on the train home.

That really was not pleasant. Rain started five minutes before I hit the start line and didn't stop until I was past Putney (93 miles?).

But I completed the full 100 and am glad I did it. Wasn't feeling that way earlier in the ride - was very tempted to quit at about 20 miles in because I was drenched, cold, miserable and cycling at least 2-3 mph below my expected pace (which wasn't all that fast to begin with). But stuck it out and it slowly got better - my riding that is, not the conditions (if anything they got worse!)

Leith and Box Hills were both open when I reached them, but heard they were both closed not long after. Saw the aftermath of a few crashes and one actually happen, plus as was mentioned already, SO many punctures.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jul 2018)

172traindriver said:


> Saw 3 nasty looking crashes needing medical assistance in the first 10 miles.


My ill-informed opinion is that today's weather probably will result in more broken bones but less deaths. If the temperature had been above 30, I think a few would have succumbed. Scanning Google news, I can't see any mention of serious injury. Fingers crossed this may be the first(? I think) RL with zero fatalities.

*Bravo to all that completed it. Or crossed the start line, indeed. Shitty day.*

Edit: oh, the swear filter doesn't notice "shitty". Must remember that.

Edit #2: that should be "fewer" not "less". I'm not going to correct it. It's not important when you are talking about death, but I still added this comment because I do not trust CC not to be petty.

Edit #3: just read @Buck's subsequent post. Bugger. Never more wished I was right.


----------



## Buck (29 Jul 2018)

I’m on the train home too. I agree with @steverob not a pleasant ride unfortunately. I too was cold and wet - no getting away from that headwind and up at Newlands Corner it was grim and the rain was coming in at 45 degrees. It took all my motivation to start again!

As I approached Leith Hill an elderly man was receiving CPR and I heard from a steward afterwards he hadn’t made it (might be hearsay but wasn’t nice for anyone involved regardless!)

Just over the top of Leith Hill a guy fell and had a suspected fractured hip. 

Just after I descended I stopped for a rest and some food and the stewards were reporting 7 ambulances out with serious accidents on both Leith Hill and Box Hill. They closed both for safety and I couldn’t then get up Box Hill. 

I was surprised just how many people had punctures as well. Every where you looked there was somebody attempting a repair. Luckily I escaped #phew. 

A well done to everyone who finished today - it was a real mind over body kind of a ride !


----------



## Beebo (29 Jul 2018)

As a veteran of the monsoon event I feel your pain. 
Well done and not surprised that the hills had to be closed. 
Off the top of my head they have only ever managed 2 years when the course has remained fully open either for weather or crashes. 
I have ridden it twice but never done a full 100 due to closures.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2018)

Our riders reported numerous crashes, people simply falling off and confirmed the guy on Leith Hill had a heart attack but didn’t know if he made it or not.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jul 2018)

I got through before the crash fest started, and I managed to get Leith and Box hills done before they were closed. There was one guy in a heap at Hammersmith, who looked like he’d done a collarbone, and someone piled into the back of a group of riders waiting at a pedestrian crossing point near Putney, but other than a delay caused by congestion on a tight bit of the course through Leatherhead, and having to avoid several idiot riders, who had decided to stand around in the middle of the road, whilst their mates sorted out mechanicals, and the atrocious conditions, it wasn’t too bad. The after event massage, at the Scope team base was very welcome as well. I’ve got to get home now.


----------



## kipster (30 Jul 2018)

My son did it yesterday, fortunately I bought him a rain jacket at the show on on friday as he didn't have one. He wore it for the first 85 miles (start time was 8:08). He did Leith and Box, so I dont know what time they closed, he was back just after 2pm. He said he saw a few accidents. I was worried he'd get a punture as he rearly rides alone so would always have someone to help, although I did get him to practice, it's a different thing doing it for real in the wet. Fortunately he didn't, but said he saw loads on people chaging tubes. One guy in the club came off at mile 12, front wheel went in wet. Think they might have broken a rib or two, they did try to carry on, but a mile later abandoned and went to get checked out.


----------



## Buck (30 Jul 2018)

NanoRoo said:


> I managed to get a place this year which I was thrilled about and have been training hard.
> However, looking at the forecast I’m considering not taking part
> The rain is one thing but 19mph winds are scary.
> What are other’s doing?



@NanoRoo - did you complete the ride in the end?


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Our riders reported numerous crashes, people simply falling off and confirmed the guy on Leith Hill had a heart attack but didn’t know if he made it or not.


Sadly he didn't 

https://www.justgiving.com/Nigel-Buchan-Swanson


----------



## steverob (30 Jul 2018)

I haven't gone through all of the details yet, but judging from the people who I know did the ride yesterday who are on Strava, they must have closed the bottom loop of Leith Hill at about 12:20 - riders still got to turn right at Gomshall and get as far as Holmbury St. Mary, but then they were directed down Pasterwood Road which comes out halfway down the Leith Hill descent. Not sure when they closed the full loop and made people stay on the A25 however.

For Box Hill, it looks like that was closed somewhere between 1:15 and 1:20, which was about the time I was leaving the drinks stop at the top of the hill (having been there almost a quarter of an hour admittedly).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Sadly he didn't
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/Nigel-Buchan-Swanson


Thanks for the justgiving link, donation made.


----------



## NanoRoo (30 Jul 2018)

Buck said:


> @NanoRoo - did you complete the ride in the end?



@Buck Thanks for asking and for your original comment which gave me a kick up the proverbial.

The answer is YES! I did finish it. After lots of weather watching I bought a proper rain jacket from the Show on Saturday.

My start time was 0700 orange wave K. It was the first time I'd got a place and I thought the whole thing was pretty well organised. I couldn't believe how each wave seemed to leave right on time! I was a bit warm for the first half hour through Central London but the rain soon started and I wore the jacket for the rest of the event and managed to keep the cold off.

Whilst I was feeling pretty sulky about the weather before the event, now, reading everyone's comments, I feel pretty lucky as I managed to stay rubber side down, didn't get a puncture, completed both Leith and Box Hills and, what's more, completed it in a little over 6 hours which considering Tour de Yorkshire took me 7, I was pleased with. I, too, couldn't believe how many people had punctures although feel lucky that I didn't see many accidents.

I must admit that I feel guilty saying it but I had a really good day. Yes, the weather was grim but I managed to ignore that mostly and just enjoyed taking part in such a big event. However, I'm not sure I'll be entering next year.

EDIT: Forgot to say, worst bit of the day for me [tongue in cheek] - MY GARMIN RECORDED IT AS 99.2 MILES! Oh the shame!


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2018)

NanoRoo said:


> @Buck Thanks for asking and for your original comment which gave me a kick up the proverbial.
> 
> The answer is YES! I did finish it. After lots of weather watching I bought a proper rain jacket from the Show on Saturday.
> 
> ...



My Garmin has done that to me 2 of the 3 times Ive done it! I think the trick is to go the long way round all the roundabouts.


----------



## jay clock (30 Jul 2018)

StuAff said:


> Same here, though I know all the hoops to jump through, unnecessary expense & bureaucracy would drive me nuts and I'd never want to do it again.....


Hoops? Bureaucracy? It was 30 secs on a website.


----------



## jay clock (30 Jul 2018)

My pre-ride warm up was helping my daughter move house, three crossings of London by car and 5 hours kip. 

Pre-ride logistics were ok, and my fears of standing for 90 mins in the rain were unfounded as it started to rain about 30 secs after we started at 0744. Luckily I had my light but effective rain jacket. Utterly drenched fairly soon, but at least warm and damp. Really not as wet air could have been, but certainly at least 1000 punctures at a guess.

Flat down the A12 and into the city though tunnels, and along the Embankment into Trafalgar Sq, Pall Mall and Piccadilly and out west to Chiswick and Surrey. Really fantastic atmosphere and pockets of great support for the many charity riders.

Through Richmond Park and then out into Surrey hills. Only two significant climbs: Leith Hill (loads of people walking) and Box Hill (beautiful) but perfectly do-able for an average to poor climber like me.

The wind was very strong and gusty, but eventually we got some tailwind as we headed back into town and I picked up speed in a huge peleton of 200+ riders. Finish was down the Mall and a great atmosphere. I was really pleased to be finishing strong and fast.

What was lovely was seeing the wide range of different cyclists showing friends and family that getting on a bike and cycling a long way is a normal and healthy way to spend a Sunday. And a lot of women, which again is good for the sport, as many of the male riders (OK, a small percentage) were cycling like utter bell ends. Screaming ON YOUR RIGHT does not allow you to shoulder barge another rider on a road crammed with cyclists. 

And it really felt like a pro race. Great support in Dorking, Richmond and Kingston with loads of supporters.

I then had to pedal back to East London, more house moving duties. I must have been tired because I stopped at the motorway services for a 2 hour sleep! Home at 10 and in bed asap.

Final official time 6:44, and 6:34 on my Garmin which pauses at stops.

No aches and pains this morning, and nice to have a few weeks with no events or commitments!

(BTW for anyone needing to head back east next time, just go to the roundabout at Hyde Park corner, head down Picadilly and Shaftesbury Avenue eastwards. I can also recommend Tommis Burgers in Berwick St for sustenance!)


----------



## steverob (30 Jul 2018)

Nomadski said:


> My Garmin has done that to me 2 of the 3 times Ive done it! I think the trick is to go the long way round all the roundabouts.


It does depend a lot on how your Garmin (other brands of GPS devices are available) treats the Limehouse Link tunnel. Obviously it'll never give you the full mile of twists and turns that it makes underground, but I've previously seen it register as about three quarters a mile of distance e.g. the direct straight line distance between the start and end points of the tunnel; and have also seen it add on barely anything at all (e.g. less than 0.1 miles) because I guess it just assumed that you'd teleported from one end to the other instead of cycling it?

This time I got the next-to-no-distance version, but it didn't matter because I started my GPS when leaving my hotel, which gave me an extra 4 miles before I'd reached the start line. Even then, I still somehow only got 102.5 miles total - but at least it did register as a century ride.


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2018)

jay clock said:


> Hoops? Bureaucracy? It was 30 secs on a website.


Yes, hoops and bureacracy. And most definitely unnecessary expense. Having to travel up to London in advance to collect registration stuff? Many people, regardless of where they live, therefore have to have an overnight stay, at inflated rates, whatever their start time. All the ridiculous rules about the type of bike you can use? The unfairness of the ballot system (all the places should be in the ballot, whether you want to do it for a charity or not)? This is a good, worthy event, but it could be so much better if they ditched as much of that nonsense as possible.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jul 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Thanks for the justgiving link, donation made.


You and many others. It's nearly five times the total as when I first posted the link, and most them seem to be saying "I passed him"

Cyclists can be wonderful people. Double for you @GrumpyGregry

£14xx to over £7000.


----------



## cliveyp (31 Jul 2018)

I had my doubts after I saw the forecast changing, but thought to hell with it, once you're wet, you're wet.

The show on Friday produced a cheap but effective waterproof jacket (which could have been a bit longer down the back for when on the bike, but was useful in Friday night's thunderstorm in central London), and a quick trip to Evans on Saturday saw me with another pair of overshoes. 

With the hope that these would be for emergency only, I set off on the 4 miles to Olympic Park at 05:20. The jacket was needed for warmth at that point. Just as we were about to hit the start chute, the rain started so the overshoes went on. We rolled out (unfortunately to the dulcet tones of 'Frozen' - when the wave next to us had been treated to Slayer!) bang on time in very very light drizzle at 07:04. It wasn't long before I spotted my first puncture victim, but in noticing these increasing as the weather got worse towards Richmond Park, it wasn't long before I came a victim myself. Trying to shelter under a near-useless tree around half a mile after the drink/mechanic stop, I changed tube and was soon back under way stopping at the first hub a few miles later to properly set my pressures. With a lot of hope (I thought I had two spare tubes but it turns out there was only one in the saddle bag) I set off again and saw puncture after puncture either side of the road every couple of hundred yards. This was pretty much the theme of the day.

Luckily for me I managed both Leith and Box, but had to admit that the descents were definitely limited in speed with a lot of riders around me also taking the same view. The smell of melting brake blocks was pretty significant on these downhills. Leith in particular had a decent amount of fallen leaves in places and it was easy to see why these were soon diverted. In face, a number of people were already taking the diversion at the bottom when I hit it, but as it was open I had to give it a go.

I saw a number of people lay on the floor on the way around, the majority of these seeming to be lone accidents, although one looked to have around 4-5 bikes involved. Most of these looked to be walking wounded (a couple of limps around, but people were up), but I did see one girl on a downhill section lay on the left hand side of the road covered in a space blanket. Hopefully she was OK in the end. A massive shame to hear there was another fatality. 

Overall, apart from the slow speeds due to weather, I was glad I did it. Was having a good grumble to myself as I changed tube, with rain running down my back and sloshing around my shoe, but in the end I just got back on and got it done. The last 20 miles started to dry up which helped speeds increase, but the damage was done. I'll try again!


----------



## groundy74 (31 Jul 2018)

First time taking part and loved every minute of it despite the weather. As I was riding for Charity I decided against the rain jacket as I wanted to proudly show their logo on my back, although I did wear the overshoes, not that that made much difference after 4/5 miles in!!
The support from the crowds and the number of riders on the closed roads was a new experience to me and extremely enjoyable especially the young girl offering a high five at the side of the road only to pull away at the last minute shouting "too slow" which left me in fits of laughter, caught out by the oldest trick in the book!!
Well organised and superbly marshalled I would love to take part again especially being more knowledgeable as to what's involved. I only stopped at the one Hub at leatherhead on the 75mile mark but I thought the volunteers did a great job and the choice on offer was plenty for me. I too couldn't believe the number of punctures and was very relieved that my GP4000's passed the test getting me round safely. Also saw the girl on the downhill in the space jacket, not moving, so really hope she was ok in the end and distraught to here of the fatality on my way back up north yesterday.
Fully aware its not a race but always like to push myself and having started the year averaging 14mph on the bike and losing 4 stone to ensure I was fit enough to take part, I was absolutely delighted with my time of 5hrs 19mins and would like to thank the lad I crossed the line with (got a pic but not a name) for helping spur me on for the last 5-10 miles and keeping up a good pace.


----------



## dickyknees (31 Jul 2018)

jay clock said:


> Pre-ride logistics were ok, and my fears of standing for 90 mins in the rain were unfounded as it started to rain about 30 secs after we started at 0744. Luckily I had my light but effective rain jacket. Utterly drenched fairly soon, but at least warm and damp. Really not as wet air could have been, but certainly at least 1000 punctures at a guess.
> 
> Flat down the A12 and into the city though tunnels, and along the Embankment into Trafalgar Sq, Pall Mall and Piccadilly and out west to Chiswick and Surrey. Really fantastic atmosphere and pockets of great support for the many charity riders.
> 
> ...



This post reflected my day to a tee, although the riders wanting to pass on the right were very polite with me and well behaved. Both Leith and Box hills were clear, managed to get away without any punctures or mechanical failures. Horrid conditions but strangely enjoyable.

Well done to all.


----------



## steverob (31 Jul 2018)

I'll admit I also didn't see anywhere near as much "bad" riding as I expected from my previous RL attempt and from people's recollections of other years. I was pleasantly surprised with how carefully people were taking the descents - I'm currently not the world's fastest descender even in the dry, so to see very few other people flying past me, and even those who did overtake gave me a good wide berth and then didn't exactly disappear off into the distance either, which made me feel quite relieved - I clearly wasn't the only one taking it easy!

Heard a few "on your right"s, but even these seemed to be polite requests and not just the usual "I'll shout this as I barge through to absolve myself" cases we usually hear about. Only once did I hear a rider yell at some others, and on that occasion he was probably in the right, just he could have got the same result with a politer way of expressing it. (There were a bunch of people walking up Newlands Corner, but they were doing it side by side instead of single file, meaning that they were essentially taking up most of one of the lanes to themselves, preventing others from getting past them)

Don't want to be too morbid, but does anyone know where the guy had his heart attack? I think I went through Leith Hill at about that time, but didn't see anyone getting any attention. There was someone down on the steep little climb you do just before you take the left turn into Leith itself, but that looked more like an crash/accident as I passed it, rather than a medical situation.

Saw two others in the foil blankets - one of them on the flat section post Box Hill (before you reach the hairpin back down to Leatherhead) who did look in a bad way. The one accident I saw happen was just 100 yards or so in front of me (though in opposite lane) between Oxshott and Esher where a guy's bike just seemed to flip over with no other riders nearby. I can only assume it was a manhole cover or something, but he certainly made a crash when he hit the deck.


----------



## Buck (31 Jul 2018)

steverob said:


> Don't want to be too morbid, but does anyone know where the guy had his heart attack? I think I went through Leith Hill at about that time, but didn't see anyone getting any attention. There was someone down on the steep little climb you do just before you take the left turn into Leith itself, but that looked more like an crash/accident as I passed it, rather than a medical situation.



It was on the wooded lane that was a gradual incline before you approached Leith Hill climb itself. (Sorry I don t know the area well enough to describe it further). There was a red Marshall’s car there when I passed.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jul 2018)

Buck said:


> It was on the wooded lane that was a gradual incline before you approached Leith Hill climb itself. (Sorry I don t know the area well enough to describe it further). There was a red Marshall’s car there when I passed.


Ockley Road.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Aug 2018)

This just appeared on my news feed 
Cyclist identified after RideLondon marshal seriously injured in Leatherhead crash


----------



## jefmcg (6 Aug 2018)

jefmcg said:


> You and many others. It's nearly five times the total as when I first posted the link, and most them seem to be saying "I passed him"
> 
> Cyclists can be wonderful people. Double for you @GrumpyGregry
> 
> £14xx to over £7000.


And doubled again. It's now nearly £17,000


----------

